# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Թեմատիկ մրցույթներ >  Ստեղծագործական մրցույթ. Ակումբը

## Chuk

*Սիրելի՛ ակումբցիներ,*
Շատ շուտով, մարտի 17-ին, կլրանա ակումբի 6 ամյակը: 6 ամյակը, թվում է, թե խորհրդանշական տարի չի, բայց գուցե առավել քան խորհրդանշանական է: Ակումբն արդեն գրեթե 6 տարի է, ինչ ինտերնետային եթերում է: Ի՞նչ արեց ակումբն այդ 6 տարիներին: Ի՞նչ ունի դեռ անելու: Անելու՞ է, թե՞ ոչ: Այս ստեղծագործական մրցույթն ակումբի մասին է: Սակայն ուզում եմ հատուկ հստակեցնել. սա սիրաքստիկի մրցույթ չի: Այստեղ չի ակնկալվում «Ես քեզ սիրում եմ, ակումբ», «Ակու՜մբ, ես քո համար գժվում եմ» տիպի շարադրություններ, որոնք շատերս ենք կարդում ասենք Երևանին կամ Հայաստանին նվիրված մրցույթներում:

Այս մրցույթում ակնկալում եմ տեսնել գրական լավ ստեղծագործություններ, որոնք կարող են երկար կյանք ունենալ՝ ակումբից դուրս էլ, պատմելով ակումբի մասին: Պատմելով ակումբի մասին այնպես, ինչպես տեսնում եք ակումբը: Այստեղ չկա թեմատիկայի, ժանրի սահմանափակում: Դուք կարող եք գրել ակումբցիներից մեկի կյանքն ակումբում, այնպես, ինչպես դուք եք տեսել: Կարող եք գրել, թե ակումբը ոնց է փոխել Ձեր կյանքը՝ թեկուզ դեպի վատը: Կարող եք պատմել անգամ, թե ոնց ա «ակումբն անիծել ինտերնետի մայրիկը», կարող եք գրել, թե ինչ բռնապետական կարգեր են այստեղ, կամ հակառակը, ինչ ժողովրդավար է: Ձեր գրածը կարող է հիմնված լինել իրականության վրա, բայց կարող է նաև հորինված լինել: Ձեր գրածը կարող է լինել սարսափ պատում, կամ ֆանտաստիկա, կոմեդիա, կամ դրամա: Կարևորը, որ այն լինի ակումբի մասին՝ Ձեր պատկերացրած կամ Ձեր ստեղծագործած ակումբի մասին:


*Մրցույթի կանոններ*
Ստեղծագործությունը պետք է լինի արձակ, հայերեն ու մեքենագրված լինի հայատառ:Ստեղծագործությունը պետք է նամակագրական համակարգով (PM) ուղարկեք ինձ, վերնագրում գրելով «Մասնակցություն գրական մրցույթին»: Եթե ստեղծագործությունը երկար է ու դժվար է PM-ով ուղարկելը, ապա նույն PM-ով ինձնից կարող եք ճշտել իմ email հասցեն ու ուղարկել այդ հասցեով, այդ թվում՝ օրինակ *.doc ֆորմատով:Ստեղծագործությունը կարող եք ուղարկել մինչև այս տարվա մարտի 12-ի (12.03.2012) ավարտը՝ 24:00-ն:Մարտի 13-ին ստացված ստեղծագործությունները՝ առանց հեղինակների անունները նշելու կտեղադրվեն թեմայում քննարկման ու քվեարկության համար:*Ստեղծագործությունն ինձ ուղարկելուց հետո չեք կարող ինձ խնդրել այն չտեղադրել կամ Ձեր անունը չհրապարակել, որովհետև այն ստանալու պահից համարելու եմ, որ ստեղծագործությունը ու ստեղծագործողը մասնակցելու են մրցույթին:* *Յուրաքանչյուր ակումբցի կարող է ուղարկել մեկ կամ երկու տարբերակ:* Մրցույթին կարող են մասնակցել միայն նախկինում որևէ տեղ չհրապարակված ստեղծագործությունները:Քննարկման ու քվեարկության ժամկետներն ու պայմանները կհայտարարվեն ստեղծագործությունները տեղադրելիս: 


Թող այս մրցույթի ստեղծագործությունները լինեն ակումբի 6-ամյակին ակումբցիներին մատուցված հաճելի անակնկալներից մեկը: Բոլորիդ ստեղծագործական հաջողություն եմ ցանկանում:

----------

anahit96 (08.03.2012), aragats (13.03.2012), armen9494 (03.03.2012), Arpine (03.03.2012), ars83 (06.03.2012), CactuSoul (05.03.2012), Cassiopeia (09.03.2012), Chilly (05.03.2012), Claudia Mori (05.03.2012), E-la Via (03.03.2012), einnA (13.03.2012), ivy (03.03.2012), John (03.03.2012), laro (03.03.2012), Lusinamara (12.03.2012), Meme (12.03.2012), Monk (03.03.2012), Nare-M (03.03.2012), Skeptic (03.03.2012), unknown (03.03.2012), Yellow Raven (04.03.2012), yerevanci (03.03.2012), Արևածագ (03.03.2012), Արևհատիկ (03.03.2012), Գեա (03.03.2012), Դավիթ (03.03.2012), Մանուլ (07.03.2012), Մինա (03.03.2012), Նաիրուհի (03.03.2012), ՆանՍ (12.03.2012), Նարե91 (03.03.2012), Շինարար (03.03.2012), Ուլուանա (03.03.2012), Ռուֆուս (04.03.2012), Տրիբուն (03.03.2012), Ֆոտոն (03.03.2012)

----------


## Chuk

*Քվեարկության պայմանները*
Ստեղծագործությունները տեղադրվում են առանց հեղինակների նշման, «Տարբերակ N. Ստեղծագործության վերնագիր» վերնագրով, որոնք էլ լինելու են քվեարկության ընտրության կետերը,Քվեարկությունը տևելու է 4 օր,Ստեղծագործությունների հեղինակները կարող են քվեարկել նաև սեփական տարբերակի օգտին՝ գուշակության փուլում իրենց վրայից կասկածը հանելու տակտիկական նկատառումով, սակայն արդյունքների վերջնական ամփոփման ժամանակ այդ ձայները չեն հաշվելու,Քվեարկության 4 օրերի ընթացքում կարելի է թե՛ քննարկել ստեղծագործությունները, թե՛ փորձել գուշակել հեղինակներին,Ստեղծագործության հեղինակներն ինքնաբացահայտվելու իրավունք չունեն,Քվեարկությունը բազմակի է, կարելի է քվեարկել մեկից ավելի հավանած տարբերակների օգտին, սակայն դա պետք է արվի միաժամանակ: Գրառման տեսքով քվեները չեն հաշվելու,«Ոչ մեկը չհավանեցի» կետ հարցման մեջ չկա: Այդպիսի կետ ընտրել ցանկանալու դեպքում կարելի է պարզապես չքվեարկել ու թեմայում՝ գրառման տեսքով, ներկայացնել կարծիքը,Քվեարկությունը բաց է, բոլորը տեսնելու են, թե ով որ տարբերակի օգտին է քվեարկել,4 օր անց, քվեարկության ավարտից հետո կհայատարարվեն հեղինակները:

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 1.
Երկրորդ համաշխարհայինից հետո
*

Այս պատմվածքի բոլոր հերոսները հորինված են: Ցանկացած նմանություն գոյություն ունեցող անձի զուտ պատահականություն է :

Հռիփսիկ տատի կրտսեր թոռան` Աբրահամի հարսանիքն էր: Հավաքվել էր ողջ գերդաստանը` սկսած Հռիփսիկ տատի երեխաներից, վերջացրած թոռներ-ծոռներով: Ճոխ ու սիրուն զարդարված սեղաններից մեկի շուրջ խմբվել էին Հռիփսիկ տատի ջահելության ընկերները, որոնք էլ արդեն մի-մի տատի-պապի էին, իսկ սրահի անկյունում կծկվել էին հատուկ այդ օրվա համար վարձված նկարիչներն ու շարժանկարիչները:

Երկրորդ համաշխարհային ինֆորմացիոն պատերազմից հետո արգելվել էր ցանկացած տեսակի էլեկտրոնային սարքավորման օգտագործումը, իսկ մինչ կփորձեին պարզել, թե ավելի քան մեկ հարյուրամյակ առաջ ոնց էին մարդիկ լուսանկարում, ստիպված էին հույսները դնել նրանց փոխարինող նկարիչների վրա: Հարսանիքից հարսանիք գալիս էին իրենց հսկա ներկապնակով, վրձիններով ու կտավով, անմահացնում տարբեր տեսարաններ:

Շարժանկարիչների գործն ավելի բարդ էր. նրանք այնքան արագ պետք է հասցնեին պահերը ֆիքսել, որ դրանք իրար միացնելիս շարժանկար ստացվեր: Դրա համար այդ օրերին շատ թանկ էր շարժանկարիչ վարձելը, բայց Հռիփսիկ տատը ոչինչ չէր խնայել սիրելի թոռան հարսանիքը տեղը տեղին անելու համար:

Անգամ կենդանի երաժշտություն կար, որը նույնպես հազվագյուտ ճոխություն էր այդ օրերին, որովհետև գիտնականները դեռ չէին հասցրել վերականգնել կասետի գյուտը, իսկ թվայնացված երգերը վաղուց վերացված էին:

Ընդհանրապես, Երկրորդ համաշխարհային ինֆորմացիոն պատերազմից հետո շատ բան փոխվեց աշխարհում: Վերացվեցին բոլոր համակարգիչները, թողեցին միայն մեկը, այն էլ թանգարանում: Բոլոր բջջային հեռախոսները հավաքեցին ու վառեցին: Արդյունքում մարդիկ ստիպված սկսեցին ձեռագիր նամակներ գրել միմյանց, ինչը մի նոր դժվարություն էր, որովհետև վաղուց արդեն մոռացել էին, թե ինչպես պետք է ձեռագիր գրել: Վերացան բոլոր տեսակի ինտերնետային լրատվամիջոցներն ու սոց. ցանցերը: Ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը: Վերացավ ամբողջ ինտերնետը իր որոնողական համակարգերով, զանազան-զարմանազան կայքերով, բլոգներով, չաթերով ու ֆորումներով: Մի խոսքով, սկսվեց հետինտերնետային-հետթվային դարաշրջանը, որը շատ ավելի հետ էր նախաինտերնետայինից, որովհետև էն ժամանակ գոնե ռադիո ու հեռուստատեսություն կար, իսկ Երկրորդ համաշխարհայինից հետո տեղեկատվության միակ աղբյուրը գրքերն էին, որոնց լուսանկարները ձեռքով էին արված և որոնք լույս էին տեսնում իրադարձությունից ամիսներ անց:

Հռիփսիկ տատը լավ է հիշում իր երիտասարդությունը, երբ օղորմածիկ Հակոբ պապին սմս-ներ էր գրում: Բա ո՞նց, բա ինտերնետում չէ՞ր ծանոթացել: Չէր մոռացել այն օրը, երբ Ֆեյսբուքում գրվեց. “Hripsime is in a relationship.” Էդ ժամանակ սաղ ընկերուհիները վրա էին տվել. «Ու՞մ հետ, ո՞նց»: Իսկ Հռիփսիկը երկար ժամանակ գաղտնի էր պահում Հակոբի անունը, մինչև ստիպված չեղավ հարսանիքի էլեկտրոնային հրավերներ ուղարկել:

Հռիփսիկ տատը երկարուձիգ կյանք էր ապրել, էն քիչ կենդանի մարդկանցից էր, որը գիտեր` ինտերնետն ինչ է, որը երկու համաշխարհային ինֆորմացիոն պատերազմների միջով էր անցել ու տեսել տեղեկատվության կործանարար հետևանքները, որոնց արդյունքում մարդիկ որոշեցին հրաժարվել ամեն տեսակի էլեկտրոնային սարքավորումներից: Մինչև հիմա չի մոռացել միլիոնավոր պրոֆիլների կոտորածը, երբ ամեն առավոտ արթնանում, տեսնում էր, որ Ֆեյսբուքում իր ընկերներից մեկը սպանվել է: Ինչ սև օրեր էին, ինչ սարսափներ էին: Բա ինֆորմացիոն զինվորները զանազան կեղծ պրոֆիլների տեսքով, որ աղետալի հղումներ էին տարածում...

Հռիփսիկ տատն էս փոփոխությունները չէր հասկանում: Ո՞նց էին մարդիկ տպագրված գրքեր կարդում: Ինքն իր էկրաններն էր կարոտում:

- Մնացել եմ քսանմեկերորդ դարի սկզբին,- հաճախ փնթփնթում էր:

Ու հիմա իր Աբրահամ թոռանն էր ամուսնացնում: Հպարտ բազմել էր սեղանի գլխին, սպասում էր, որ իրեն խոսք տան, մի բան ասի: Ինքը էն Հռիփսիկ տատն էր, որից ընտանիքում բոլորը վախենում էին, որովհետև կարող էր մի էնպիսի հայացք նետել, որ կաթվածահար կաներ ցանկացածի: Հռիփսիկ տատն ընտանիքի հեղինակությունն էր, առանց նրա որևէ որոշում չէր ընդունվում: Աբրահամը քանի-քանի անքուն գիշերներ է անցկացրել, մինչև համարձակվել է ընկերուհուն տատին ներկայացնել: Ու ոնց է ուրախացել, երբ տատը wtf ասելու փոխարեն երջանկություն էր մաղթել:

- Խոսքը տրվում է ընտանիքի գլուխ, օջախի պահապան Հռիփսիկ տատին,- հայտարարում է թամադան:

Հռիփսիկ տատը դանդաղ վեր բարձրացավ` էդ ընթացքում հերթով բոլոր իննսունամյա ոսկրերը ճրթճրթացնելով, ուղղում մանուշակագույն կոսը ու սկսում հանդիսավոր խոսքը.

- Congratz, տղաս: Լավ ընտրություն ես կատարել: Երջանիկ լինես Աննայիդ հետ: Որպես հարսանեկան նվեր ձեզ եմ հանձնում իմ ամենամեծ հարստությունը,- ու Աբրահամին փոխանցեց մի նարնջագույն արկղիկ,- բաց, տղաս, թող բոլորը տեսնեն:

Աբրահամը քանդեց ժապավենը, որը ոչ այլ ինչ էր, եթե ոչ ականջակալներ, բայց այն օրերին արդեն չգիտեին, թե դա ինչ է: Հետո բացեց տուփը, մեջը` մի բանալի, վրան` « ;)» նշանը, որից բան չէր հասկանում Աբրահամը:

Հռիփսիկ տատի տանը մի սենյակ կար, որտեղ ոչ ոք մուտք չուներ: Աբրահամը հիշում էր, թե ոնց էր մանուկ հասակում իր քույր-եղբայրների հետ փորձում մտնել սենյակը, բայց ոչ մի կերպ չէր հաջողվում: Զանազան լեգենդներ էին պտտվում այն մասին, թե ինչ է Հռիփսիկ տատն այնտեղ պահում: Մեկն ասում էր` իր ամբողջ ոսկեղենն էր, մյուսները թե` արգելված էլեկտրոնիկա: Երրորդ խումբ մարդիկ ավելի հեռու էին գնում, պնդում էին, որ տեսել են Հռիփսիկ տատին գիշերն էնտեղ մտնելիս ու զանազան հոգիների կանչելիս:

Դժվար չէր կռահելը, որ Հռիփսիկ տատն Աբրահամին տվեց հենց էդ դռան բանալին: Դուռն ինքը նարնջագույն էր, վրան` «;)» նշանը: Աննայի աչքերը փայլեցին` մտածելով, որ մեծ հարստության տեր է դարձել: Ուրեմն իզուր չէր, որ ամուսնանում է այս ուլտրաինտելիգենտ Աբրահամի հետ, որն օրվա քսան ժամն անց է կացնում գրասեղանի մոտ աշխատելով ու ձեռքի հետ Աննային նամակներ գրելով:


*շարունակությանը հաջորդ գրառման մեջ*

----------

Ariadna (13.03.2012), armen9494 (13.03.2012), CactuSoul (13.03.2012), E-la Via (13.03.2012), John (13.03.2012), Mark Pauler (13.03.2012), Meme (13.03.2012), Nare-M (13.03.2012), unknown (13.03.2012), Varzor (15.03.2012), Արէա (13.03.2012), Նաիրուհի (17.03.2012), ՆանՍ (13.03.2012), Շինարար (13.03.2012)

----------


## Chuk

*Սկիզբը նախորդ գրառման մեջ*


** * **

Օրեր անց Աբրահամն ու Աննան Հռիփսիկ տատին հյուր գնացին, որ հարցնեն, թե էդ բանալին ինչ է նշանակում: Ողջագուրվելուց, վերջին նորություններով փոխանակվելուց հետո Աննան բզեց Աբրահամին, որ հարցնի:

-  Տատ…

- Ասա ջան

- Ըըը… տատ… էս քո նվերը:

- Բանալի՞ն:

- Հա էլի… էդ բա-բա-բանալին…

- Տիկին Հռիփսիմե, բանալին ինչի՞ համար ա,- չդիմացավ Աննան:

- Աղջիկ ջան, հույսդ կտրի, դու չես իմանալու: Էդ նվերը մենակ իմ Ափո թոռան համար ա, քիթդ չխոթես:

Աննան մանթոյից գլուխը կախեց: Որ հավես ունենար, տեսարան էլ կսարքեր, կլացեր, բայց Հռիփսիկ տատից վախենում էր: Դրա համար հուզական պոռթկումները պահեց հետոյի: Բայց դե Հռիփսիկ տատը փորձառու ու նրբանկատ կին էր: Իրավիճակը շտկելու համար սկսեց եղանակից խոսել: Իսկ երբ Աննան ներողություն խնդրեց ու զուգարան գնաց, տատը թոռան թևից բռնեց, տարավ միշտ փակ դռան մոտ, իր գրպանի բանալիով բացեց ու հայտարարեց.

- Էս էլ քեզ նվերս: Վելքոմ:

Աբրահամը զարմանքից կանաչեց: Հսկայական գրադարան էր, որի ծայրը չէր երևում:

- Տատ, Աննան սրա համար ինձ կյանքում չի ների:

- Իյաաա, բայց սա գիտե՞ս ինչ հարստություն ա: Սենց բան աշխարհում ոչ մեկ չունի… Էս ակումբ.ամ-ն ա:

- Էդ ի՞նչ ա:

- Երբ դու դեռ չկայիր, աշխարհում կար ինտերնետ կոչված բանը: Սաղ օրը մեջն էինք: Էնտեղ էլ զանազան-զարմանազան բաներ կային: Ակումբը հավաքատեղի էր, որտեղ տատիդ նման ցանցառներ ու լիքը լուրջ մարդիկ հավաքվում, ինչից ասես չէին խոսում, կարևոր պայմանը` հայերեն:

- Հա բայց տատ… ինչի՞ս ա քո ակումբը: Էս գրքերն ի՞նչ կապ ունեին: Կարո՞ղ ա սաղ օրը կարդալով էիք զբաղված:

- Ուծյու~… Էս սաղ գրքերը մենք ենք գրել: Երկրորդ համաշխարհայինից հետո, երբ որոշել էին ինտերնետը վերացնել, բոլոր կայքերը եքա գրադարաններ սարքեցին… ո՞նց ասեմ, որ հասկանաս… մի խոսքով, ինտերնետը նյութականացրեցին, բայց ամեն սայթից մի-մի օրինակ: Բնականաբար, էն չալաղաջ կտորները` ֆեյսբուք-ադնակլասնիկ, հատուկ ծառայությունները վերցրեցին… Դե պատկերացրու, սաղի ինֆորմացիան ունեն… Հա, ի՞նչ էի ասում: Վերջը, Ակումբին տեր կանգնող չկար, ոչ մեկ տանը էսքան տեղ չուներ: Ես էլ Հակոբ պապիդ համոզեցի, որ բերենք, էս մեր սենյակը լցնենք: Կստածի, Հակոբ պապիդ հետ Ակումբում եմ ծանոթացել:

- Էդ ո՞նց էիք ծանոթանում:

- Դե մեկը մի բան գրում էր: Հետո մյուսը պատասխանում էր: Հետո էն մեկն էր գրում: Ու տենց շարունակվում էր: Հետո էլ հանդիպում էինք: Հետո իրարից նեղանում, կռիվ անում, խմբերի բաժանվում… Այ ոնց որ քո մոտ մանկապարտեզում էր լինում, նենց էլ Ակումբում, բայց էդ սաղ տուրուդմփոցների կեսը վիրտուալ էր… Հա, լավ բաներ էլ կային: Էլոյին գիտե՞ս, էն ընկերուհիս, որ խելքը թռցրել ա… Ինքն էլ էր ակումբից, բայց սպանես, նիքը չեմ հիշի:

- Ի՞նչը:

- Էն ոչ իսկական անունը, որով ինքը ներկայանում էր:

Թե Աբրահամը բան հասկացավ տատի ասածից, ամոթ ինձ: Այնուամենայնիվ, առաջացավ ու նկատեց, որ գրադարանն առանձին մասերի է բաժանված. «Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր», «Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն», «Կրոն» և այլն:

- Տատ, էս սաղ կարդացե՞լ ես:

- Սաղ չէ, բայց համ կարդացել եմ, համ գրել եմ:

- Ո՞նց… կարդացել ես, նո՞ր ես գրել: Ախր էդ ոնց:

Հռիփսիկ տատը հասկացավ, որ էդքան էլ հեշտ գործ չի լինելու թոռանը բացատրելը, թե ինչ էր ինտերնետն ու ինչ էր կոմպը: Ամեն դեպքում, փորձեց.

- Իմ ջահել օրերին կոմպ կոչվող սարքեր կային: Երբ դեռ էրեխա էի, դրանք կարգին բաբաթին բաներ էին, բայց տարիների ընթացքում գնալով պուճուրացան` հասնելով բռունցքի մեծության… Էդ սարքերը շատ յուրօրինակ էին: Դրանցով լիքը բան կարայիր անեիր, բայց ամենակարևորը` կարայիր ինտերնետ մտնեիր, որն ինչ-որ իմաստով մի մեծ գրադարան էր, մեջն ինչ ասես չկար: Այ էն, ինչ հիմա տեսնում ես, էդ ինտերնետ կոչվածի պստիկ մասնիկներից ա:

- Տատ, մեկ ա չեմ հասկանում: Էսքանը ո՞նց ա բռունցքի մեջ տեղավորվել:

ՏՏ-ից հեռու խեղճ Հռիփսիկ տատ, դե արի ու քսանմեկերորդ դարավերջի երիտասարդին, որը կյանքում կոմպ չի տեսել, բացատրի, թե ինչ է ինտերնետը:  

- Ափո ջան, ավելի լավ չեմ կարող բացատրել: Արի ուղղակի ուսումնասիրի, գնահատի էն, ինչ քեզ նվիրում եմ:

Աբրահամը սկսեց ուսումնասիրել գրադարանը` հուսալով, որ գոնե գրքերի մեջ բացատրություններ կգտնի: Մոտեցավ «Ակումբի անցուդարձ» կոչվող բաժնին: Էնտեղ մի հսկայական հաստափոր գիրք կար, որը հիսունվեց հատոր ուներ: Վերցրեց առաջինը: Կոչվում էր «Ֆորումի անդամների լուսանկարները»: Բացեց առաջին էջը: Մեծ էր նրա զարմանքը, երբ տեսավ, որ այն ներսից գունավոր է ու պատկերազարդ: Վերին ձախ անկյունում ինչ-որ տարօրինակ անուն էր, տակը` կանաչ երկար գիծ: Հետո գալիս էր Մունկի նկարը: Աջ կողմում գրված էր. «Առաջինը ես եմ», կողքն էլ ինչ-որ ջահել տղու երեք լուսանկարներ էին: «Ֆոտոալբոմ... հըմ... տեսնես` տատին ստեղ կա՞»: Սկսեց թերթել գիրքը: Ամեն էջում պարտադիր մի նկար կար, որի վերևում ինչ-որ տարօրինակ բան էր գրված, բայց աջ կողմում պարտադիր չէր, որ նկարներ լինեին: Փոխարենը տեքստ էր, երբեմն էլ զարմանալի դեմքեր, որոնք ծիծաղից թուլանում էին, լեզու ցույց տալիս, ժպտում, մտածում, համբուրում և այլն: Հասկացավ, որ այդ տեքստերը տարբեր մարդկանց նկարների մասին են: Զարմացավ, թե որքան անքաղաքավարի կարող են լինել երբեմն:

- Տատ, դու ստեղ չկա՞ս,- հարցրեց Աբրահամն էդ պահին աննկատ իրեն մոտեցած Հռիփսիկ տատին:

- Կամ, ոնց չկամ: Հլա էլի թերթի:

Թերթեց ու հասավ վերջին էջին: Էնտեղ էլի ինչ-որ տարօրինակ անուն էր, տակը` ադմինիստրատոր: Ձախ կողմի նկարում մանր սև ու սպիտակ քառակուսիներ էին: Կողքը կապույտով գրված էր. «Ֆորումի անդամի լուսանկարները 2», տակը սևով. «Թեման փակվում է»: Աբրահամին թվաց` կապույտի ներկը դեռ թաց է: Աչքերին չհավատալով` շոշափեց: Հենց էդ պահին նույն գրադարակից երկրորդ հատորն ընկավ ու բացվեց առաջին էջի վրա, որը բավական նման էր նախորդի վերջինին, սակայն տեքստը փոքր-ինչ ուրիշ էր. «Շարունակություն»: Աբրահամը ցնցվեց: Սկսեց մատը սահեցնել ամբողջ էջի վրայով: Երբ դիպավ տարօրինակ բառին, սենյակի մյուս ծայրում մի ուրիշ գիրք ընկավ: Վազեց դրա ուղղությամբ ու տեսավ, որ բացվել է մի էջի վրա, որտեղ այդ տարօրինակ բառն է գրված ու էլի ինչ-որ բաներ:

- Տատ, էս ի՞նչ ա:

- Հերիք ա քլիք անես,- ծիծաղեց Հռիփսիկ տատը:

- Ի՞նչ:

- Դե հասկանում ես… էս բոլոր գրքերն իրար հետ կապված են: Եթե ուզում ես մի բան իմանալ, սեղմում ես վրան, դրան համապատասխան գիրքը բացվում է:

Աբրահամը շատ էր ուզում տատի ջահել ժամանակները տեսնել: Դրա համար սկսեց հերթով ուսումնասիրել բոլոր հատորները` հուսալով, որ մի բան կգտնի:

- Իսկ դու քո՞ անունով ես, թե՞ էսպիսի մի տարօրինակ բան էլ քո անվան վերևում ա դրված:

- Կարգին առաջընթաց. արդեն հասկանում ես, որ քո ասած տարօրինակ բառերը փոխարինում են մարդկանց անուններին: Չէ, իմ անունով չեմ:

Հինգերորդ հատորում մեկ էլ գտավ: Գրել էր. «Քարի վրա մողես կար, վախեցած դեմքով եմ»: Տակը տատի ջահել ու սիրուն նկարն էր: Իսկ ներքևում լիքը ուրիշ անուններ կային:

- Բա սրանք նորություն են:

- Դե շնորհակալության համակարգը Չուկը հետո մտցրեց: Էդ նշանակում ա, որ էս մարդիկ շնորհակալություն են հայտնում էս նկարի համար:

- Յաաաա, տատ, ասա կարգին ծիտ էիր:

- Չէ հա, ավանդույթ էր. ինչ նկար դնեիր-չդնեիր, մի հինգ տող շնորհակալություն էիր ստանում:

Աբրահամը շարունակեց ուսումնասիրել գրադարանը: Նրան հետաքրքրեց «Գրականություն» բաժինը, որն ուներ «Ժամանակակից հայ գրականություն» փոքրիկ դարակ: Նայեց բոլոր գրքերի վերնագրերը ու զարմացրած հարցրեց.

- Էս ովքե՞ր են:

- Այ բալամ, էս էլ հո քո ժամանակակիցը չի, իմ ժամանակակիցն ա: Իմ ջահել ժամանակ իրանք էին մոդա, բայց հիմա ոչ մեկը չկա:

- Տատ, բայց դպրոցում որպես քսանմեկերորդ դարասկզբի գրականություն սրանցից ոչ մեկը չենք անցել… Ես հիշում եմ Իվու, Լիլոշիկ, Գալաթեա… Դու իրանց գրածները չէի՞ր կարդում:

Հռիփսիկ տատը քթի տակ ժպտաց ու ոչինչ չասաց:

Այդ պահին Աբրահամը նկատեց, որ Աննան կանգնած է դռան մոտ:

- Տատ, կարա՞մ սրանք Աննային ցույց տամ… Ախր իրանից թաքցնելու բան չունեմ:

- Լավ, որ էդքան ուզում ես… բայց մեկ ա բան չի հասկանա:

Աննան դանդաղ առաջացավ անթաքույց դժգոհությամբ:

- Ան, ի՞նչ ա էղել քեզ:

- Է՞ս ա քո ստացած ժառանգությունը,- արհամարհական նետեց` չնկատելով Հռիփսիկ տատի ներկայությունը:

Հռիփսիկ տատը շատ ջղայնացավ իր հարստության հանդեպ թոռահարսի նման վերաբերմունքից:

- Ապա մի ֆաք օֆ ստեղից, էս քո համար չի, Ափոյիս համար ա:

- Մենք տանը կխոսանք,- ատամների արանքից նետեց Աննան ու հեռացավ:



Թե տանն ինչ խոսեցին Աբրահամն ու Աննան, այդպես էլ չիմացանք: Միայն թե հինգ տարի հետո, երբ զարմանահրաշ գնդի բացման արարողությունն էր, որտեղ տեղադրված էին Հռիփսիկ տատի բոլոր գրքերը` մշակված մոծինային տեխնոլոգիայով, որպեսզի բոլորը միաժամանակ տեսանելի լինեն, Աբրահամը ներկայացավ Անուշ անունով կնոջ հետ, որի մասին ասում են`Կորյունի աղջիկն է:

----------

aragats (13.03.2012), Ariadna (13.03.2012), armen9494 (13.03.2012), Arpine (16.03.2012), CactuSoul (13.03.2012), Chilly (13.03.2012), Claudia Mori (13.03.2012), E-la Via (13.03.2012), Enipra (14.03.2012), Firegirl777 (13.03.2012), Freeman (07.06.2012), ivy (13.03.2012), John (13.03.2012), Mark Pauler (13.03.2012), Meme (13.03.2012), murmushka (14.03.2012), Nare-M (13.03.2012), unknown (13.03.2012), Varzor (15.03.2012), Արէա (13.03.2012), Արևհատիկ (13.03.2012), Դավիթ (13.03.2012), Լուսաբեր (16.03.2012), Ձայնալար (13.03.2012), Նաիրուհի (17.03.2012), ՆանՍ (13.03.2012), Նարե91 (13.03.2012), Շինարար (13.03.2012), Ռուֆուս (13.03.2012), Ֆոտոն (13.03.2012)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 2
Ու ես*

Ու ես, ինչ-որ թեմայում նոր գրառում կատարելուց հետո, անընդհատ այդ թեման եմ բացում, որպեսզի տեսնեմ արդյո՞ք արժանավույնս գնահատվեց այն ամենը, ինչ գրեցի, արդյո՞ք խոսքս հասանելի էր քեզ, Ակու´մբ:
Ու ես, ինչ-որ թեմայում նոր գրառում կատարելուց հետո, անընդհատ ղեկավարման վահանակին եմ հետևում՝ սպասելով հերթական հաճոյախոսությանդ կամ էլ քննադատությանդ, Ակու´մբ:
Ու ես ոչինչ էլ չեմ գրում, ու ոչ էլ՝ հետևում ընթացքիդ, այլ սպասում եմ, որ ինքդ գաս ու լինես կողքիս, իմ մտքերում քո մտքերով: Ու այդ պահին ինձ բռնացնում եմ ժպտալիս, միայնակ:
Ու այդկերպ տրվում եմ քեզ...

Ակու´մբ, իսկ դու գիտե՞ս՝ ինչ է կատարվում երբ չեմ գրում: Մինչդեռ չեմ գրում, չեմ շարժվում տեղից, նշանակում է, որ հագեցած եմ քեզանով, իսկ շարժվելը տեղից, անել ավելին, ծանր է ինձ համար: Աշխարհը տեղի է ունենում ինքնին: Աշխարհը պտտվում է: Կարևորագույն մարդիկ պայմանագրեր են կնքում, ավելի մեծ գումարներ վաստակում: Հասարակ մարդիկ պայքարում են՝ իրենց տեղը գտնելու հասարակության մեջ, աշխարհում: Բոլորը պայքարում են: Բոլորն էլ գումարներ են վաստակում: Զօր ու գիշեր քեզանով ոգեշնչվեու ու քեզ տրվելու փոխարեն, կան մարդիկ ովքեր ինչ-որ կարևորագույն բան են անում, ավելի հասուն գործունեություն ծավալում:

Ես ահավոր նախանձով եմ լցված նման հրաշալի մարդկանց հանդեպ, հասուն մարդկանց հանդեպ, փորձառու մարդկանց հանդեպ, ովքեր գիտեն զատել ինչ-որ բարեկամին, ընկերոջն այցելելը կամ էլ ինչ-որ կարևորագույն խորհրդաժողովը՝ քեզանից գնահատական կամ վարկանիշ ստանալու սպասումից: Նախանձում եմ, նրանց, ովքեր ժամանակ են գտնում ատամանաբույժի մոտ հերթագրվելու, կամ էլ ինչ-որ մեկի մարմինն անհագուրդ համբուրելու համար: Նախանձում եմ նրանց, ովքեր ժամանակ են գտնում բառարանում փնտրել տեսլական բառի բացատրությունը, այլ ոչ թե կորչում քո ողջ մի բառակույտի մեջ, որոնք թեկուզև հասարակ են, սակայն ավելին քան՝ բարդ: Նախանձում եմ նրանց, ովքեր կարողանում են լինեն իրենք լիովին, ու կարողանում եմ կուտակել իրենց կտորները՝ սփռված աշխարհով մեկ, մինչդեռ մենք, մինչդեռ դու...

Ես սրանցից ոչ մեկ չեմ կարողանում անել, կորցնում եմ ինձ, խառնում ամեն ինչ, շփոթում ամենքին:

Իմ միակ հարցականն այն է. արդյո՞ք ես միակ միամիտ հիմարն եմ, ով անում այս ամենը ինքն իր հետ, թե՞ միակ հիմարն եմ, ով խոստովանում է, որ անում է այս ամենն իր հետ:

Ծնունդդ շնորհավոր 6 ամյա Ակումբ:

----------

aragats (13.03.2012), armen9494 (13.03.2012), CactuSoul (13.03.2012), E-la Via (13.03.2012), John (13.03.2012), Lusinamara (14.03.2012), Mark Pauler (13.03.2012), Meme (14.03.2012), unknown (13.03.2012), Varzor (15.03.2012), yerevanci (13.03.2012), Արէա (13.03.2012), Դավիթ (13.03.2012), Նաիրուհի (17.03.2012), Շինարար (13.03.2012)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 3
317*


_2066 թվական, մարտ_

Զարեկը նայում էր օդում կախված փայլուն գրությանը, որի շուրջն էին հավաքվել տասնյակ մարդիկ.

«Վերջապե՜ս, վերջապե՜ս: Ժամանակի հետ վերացած համակարգը նոր ծնունդ է ստացել: Ուզո՞ւմ եք իմանալ, թե ինչ տեսք ունեին վիրտուալ ցանցերը, որոնք հյուսում էին դարասկզբի մարդիկ և իրենք իսկ խճճվում դրանց մեջ: Ուրեմն շտապե՜ք: Բացվել է վիրտուալ աշխարհի միակ ու աննախադեպ թանգարանը: Ականատես եղեք ձեր նախնիների ստեղծած հսակայական ժառանգությանը: Այժմ՝ իրական աշխարհում, իրական գույներով, և իհարկե՝ շոշափելի՜: Բաց չթողնե՜ք այս հրաշքը տեսնելու հնարավորությունը»:

Այդ օրվանից Զարեկը կորցրեց հանգիստը: Պետք էր գումար ճարել: Ինչ գնով էլ լիներ, պիտի տեսներ այդ հրաշալիքը:

Իր հոգեպահուստը հազիվ հերիքեր թանգարանին հասնելու ճանապարհածախսին, իսկ ներս մտնելու մասին կարող էր միայն երազել:

Ախր բոլորն էլ ասում էին, որ ինքը խելացի, կրթված անձնավորություն էր: Բայց դրանից ի՞նչ. աշխատանք չէր կարողանում գտնել: Նրան չէր փրկում անգամ կենսագրականի վերջին էջը՝ իր իմացած 87 լեզուների ցանկով, կողքից էլ ավելացրած՝ «մեկ լեզու սովորելու տևողությունը՝ 105 ժամ»:

«Սա ամենևին վատ չէ, բայց...»,- ասում էին գործատուները՝ նայելով Զարեկի թշվառ կերպարին:

Դե ինչ արած... Ու նա ապրում էր այն հույսով, որ «բայցը» մի օր կդառնա «ուրեմն»:

Զարեկի տատիկը ժամանակին հայտնի բլոգեր էր: Մի բառ, որի մասին նոր սերունդը քիչ բան գիտեր: Միայն թե ոչ Զարեկը: Նա մեծացել էր՝ լսելով իր տատիկի զարմանահրաշ պատմությունները ժամանակին գոյություն ունեցող վիրտուալ աշխարհի մասին, որտեղ մարդիկ խոսում էին մատներով ու լսում ականջներով: Աշխարհ, որն ավաղ վերացել էր 2012-ի դեկտեմբերին: Ժամանակին շատերն էին կանխատեսել, որ գալու էր այդ ավարտը, բայց ո՞ւմ մտքով էր անցել, որ դա լինելու էր հենց միայն վիրտուալ աշխարհի վերջը: Համակարգը փլուզվել էր: Ամբողջովին, արմատապես: Եվ ահա, կես դար անց, հնարավոր էր դարձել պեղել կորուսյալ աշխարհը և իրական կյանք հանել նրա գանձերը:

Երկու շաբաթվա ընթացքում տակնուվրա անելով իր բոլոր ծանոթների հոգիներն ու գրպանները՝ Զարեկը կարողացավ մի քիչ պարտքով փող կուտակել և տատիկի նկարը ծոցում պահած՝ ճանապարհ բռնեց դեպի վիրտուալ աշխարհի թանգարան:

Տեղ հասնելուն պես՝ նա կանգնեց հսկայական հերթի ծայրին՝ մտածելով, որ Լուվրի ու Թաջ Մահալի առաջ գոյացած ամբոխները հաստատ այս հերթի կեսն էլ չէին լինի, թեև ինքը երբևէ այդ կողմերում չէր եղել: Մտածեց ու մի տեսակ հպարտությամբ լցվեց: Ինքը «ամենա-ամենա» թանգարանի հերթում էր կանգնած: Արդեն իսկ մեծ բան էր:

Երբ ժամեր անց նրան վերջապես հաջողվեց ներս մտնել, նա չգնաց դրամարկղի կողմը, այլ դիմեց անվատանգության ծառայողներից մեկին՝ հայտնելով, որ ուզում է տեսնել մենեջերին:

- Լսում եմ Ձեզ,- նրան մոտեցավ ամսագրի՝ «Ինչպես լինել ինձ նման հաջողակ» հոդվածից դուրս եկած մի պարոն:

- Գիտեք... ես միայն այսքան գումար ունեմ,- ասաց Զարեկը՝ ցույց տալով ձեռքում ժամերով պահած, արդեն համարյա հալված թղթադրամները,- բայց, հասկանո՞ւմ եք, ես պիտի անպայման ներս մտնեմ թանգարան, գոնե մի բաժին, ամենափոքրը թեկուզ...

Մենեջերը լուռ նայեց Զարեկի դեղնավուն դեմքին:

- Թանգարանը հսկայական համալիր է՝ մի քանի հարյուր սրահներով: Այստեղ մարդիկ գալիս ու մնում են օրերով. մեր հյուրերի համար ստեղծված են բոլոր հարմությունները: Պետք է միայն վճարել մեկ անգամ՝ ներս մտնելիս:

- Բայց ես... Ես միայն այսքանն ունեմ:

- Ցավում եմ...

Զարեկի ուսերը կծկվեցին, դեմքն ավելի երկարեց: Նա գումարը տարավ ծոցագրպանը՝ հանելով տատիկի նկարը, որ փողը դնելու տեղ լինի:

- Ո՞ւմ նկարն է,- հարցրեց հայացքով դեռ նրան հետևող կառավարիչը:

- Տատիկիս: Ինքը հայտնի բլոգեր էր, ուզում էի՝ նա էլ լիներ այստեղ:

Մենեջերը ծանր շունչ քաշեց, հետո ձեռքով նշան արեց, որ Զարեկը հետևի իրեն:

- Ժակ, մեզ մի սրահ է պետք երկու ժամով, որ ոչ մի հատուկ ծառայություն չունենա, բայց տեսնելու ահագին բան լինի,- ասաց մենեջերը՝ իր սենյակում գտնվող ճարպիկ երիտասարդին:

- Ֆորո՞ւմ:

- Թեկուզ: Մեծ չլինի, առանց որևէ հավելյալ հյուրասիրությունների: Հասարակ մի սրահ:

- Էդպիսի մի քանի սրահներ ունենք: Կարծում եմ, 317-ը հենց Ձեր ուզածն է: Բայց լեզուն հայերեն է:

- Ես... ես գիտեմ այդ լեզուն,- արագ մեջ ընկավ Զարեկը:

- Հոյակապ է: Ժակ, խնդրում եմ ուղեկցիր մեր հյուրին այնտեղ: Երկու ժամով:

Երիտասարդը զարմացած նայեց կառավարչին, ապա այցելուին:

- Լավ, ինչպես ասեք...

Զարեկը սեղմեց մենեջերի ձեռքը:

- Շնորհակալ եմ,- ասաց նա՝ ծոցից նորից հանելով իր թրջված փողերը:

- Սա պահեք: Պարզապես վայելեք ձեր երկու ժամը:

Զարեկը, երախտապարտ հայացքը դեմքին, գնաց երիտասարդի հետևից: Նրանք նստեցին մարդկանց այսուայնկողմ տեղափոխող թափանցիկ գնդերից մեկի մեջ ու սահեցին Ժակի մուտքագրած ուղղությամբ:

- Այդ սրահի զբոսավարը տարօրինակ մի ծերուկ է,- ճանապարհին բացատրեց Ժակը:

Հետո նայելով իր հետ նստած հյուրին՝ շարունակեց.

- Բայց դուք երևի լավ լեզու կգտնեք իրար հետ:

- Իսկ ինքը ամեն ինչից տեղյա՞կ է:

- Իհարկե: Հենց իր նախաձեռնությամբ է այդ սրահը բացվել: Ահագին բանակցություններից, ես կասեի՝ պատերազմներից հետո, հասավ իր ուզածին: Սրահի ամբողջ պարունակությունն էլ հենց նա է բերել. այդ ծերուկից լավ ոչ ոք չգիտի 317-ը :

Սահող խուցը գնալով հեռացավ մարդաշատ կուտակումներից՝ հասնելով թանգարանի հեռավոր ու խաղաղ հատվածներին: Վերջապես այն կանգնեց:

- Հասանք,- ասաց Ժակը՝ ձեռքով ցույց տալով, որ հյուրը դուրս գա,- դե բարի ժամանց: Կգամ երկու ժամից:

Ու գունդը սահելով հեռացավ:



*շարունակությունը հաջորդ գրառման մեջ*

----------

aragats (13.03.2012), armen9494 (13.03.2012), CactuSoul (13.03.2012), John (13.03.2012), Mark Pauler (13.03.2012), Meme (14.03.2012), Ruby Rue (15.01.2014), unknown (13.03.2012), Varzor (15.03.2012), Արէա (13.03.2012), Նաիրուհի (17.03.2012), ՆանՍ (14.03.2012), Շինարար (13.03.2012), Վոլտերա (15.01.2014), Ֆոտոն (13.03.2012)

----------


## Chuk

*Սկիզբը նախորդ գրառման մեջ*


Զարեկը նայեց իր դիմացի մեծ դարպասին, որի վրա գրված էր` «317», իսկ ներքևում ցուցանակ կախված՝ «Դար Ակումբ»:

Նա անվստահ քայլերով մոտեցավ դարպասին ու կամաց հրեց բռնակը: Հսկա դռներն արագ ու հանգիստ բացվեցին: Զարեկը ներս մտավ և հայտնվեց մի կապտավուն միջանցքում, որի պատերին հարյուրավոր անուններ էին գրված:

- Հյո՜ւր,- լսվեց բարի բացականչություն:

Եվ Զարեկի դիմաց դուրս եկավ խոշոր ակնոցով ու երջանիկ ժպիտով մի ծերուկ:

- Բարև Ձեզ...

- Բարև՜, հազար բարին:

- Դուք երևի այս սրահի զբոսավարն եք, հա՞,- հարցրեց այցելուն:

- Շեֆն եմ ես,- հպարտությամբ պատասխանեց ծերուկը՝ ուղղելով ակնոցը:

- Շատ հաճելի է, Ջեֆ, ես Զարեկն եմ:

- Ոչ թե «ջ», այլ «շ», «շշշը՜», նո՞ր ես սովորել հայերեն:

- Ըմմմ...

- Կարևոր չի,- ձեռքը թափ տվեց ծերուկը,- ի՞նչ ես կանգնել, առաջ արի, գրանցեմ քեզ:

- Ես ընդամենը երկու ժամով եմ...

- Սկզբում բոլորն են էդպես ասում,- խորամանկ ժպտաց ծերուկը:

Նա իր դարակներից հանեց ինչ-որ մաշված տետր ու սկսեց էջերը թերթել: Հետո վերցրեց մատիտն ու մի բան խզբզեց:

- Էսպես ուրեմն... Զա-րեկ: Հայատառ էլ գրանցում եմ: Բայց տես, մատիտով ես գրված,- ու ծերուկն աչքով արեց՝ մյուս ձեռքի մեջ պտտացնելով փոքրիկ ռետինը:

Զարեկը ուշադիր հետևում էր նրան՝ շատ բան չհասկանալով:

Ծերուկը տետրը նորից դրեց դարակում ու դրա փոխարեն մի մեծ, հաստ գիրք հանեց, փչեց վրայի փոշին, հետո թևքով էլ մաքրեց ու դրեց այցելուի դիմաց:

- Սա իմ սրահի կանոններն են, լավ կլինի կարդաս, մինչև առաջ գնանք:

- Ճիշտն ասած՝ ես մեծ սիրով կկարդայի, բայց իսկապես չունեմ ժամանակ...

Ծերուկը տխրեց: Գիրքը նորից տեղավորեց դարակում:

- Լավ, ոչինչ, ես սովոր եմ...

Զարեկը վատ զգաց, փորձեց գրավել զբոսավարի համակրանքը:

- Գիտեք, ես շատ եմ կարդացել ձեր ժամանակների մասին: Իմ տատիկն էլ իր հերթին է պատմել: Ես ուղղակի սիրահարված եմ դարասկզբի վիրտուալիզմին: Ափսոսում եմ, որ ամեն ինչ կործանվեց...

Ծերուկն ամբողջ մարմնով ձգվեց:

- Ոչինչ չի կորել, ոչ մի բան: Ես ու իմ նման հարյուրավոր մարդիկ կարողացել ենք գտնել, դուրս բերել կես դար առաջ անհետացածը: Ամբողջն էստեղ է, էս պատերի մեջ,- ասաց նա մի քիչ խռպոտ, ցածր ձայնով:

- Ես նկատի ունեի վիրտուալիզմը...

- Վիրտուալ, ռեալ, ի՞նչ տարբերություն: Կարևորը մարդկանց ստեղծածն է: Ու դա պահպանվել է: Արի ինձ հետ, ցույց կտամ քեզ մեր Ակումբը:

Եվ նրանք սկսեցին քայլել միջանցքով:

- Ասում ես քիչ ժամանակ ունես, հա՞: Ուրեմն ամբողջը չես կարող տեսնել, ափսոս... Ամեն օր չի, որ էստեղ հյուրեր են գալիս: Մոռացել են մարդիկ Ակումբի մասին...

Ծերուկը կանգնեց մաշված բռնակով դռան առջև, որի վրա գրված էր. «Պահանջվում է մոդերատոր»:

- Առողջությունդ ո՞նց է:

- Դեե...

- Տեսքդ էն չի: Թմրադեղե՞ր:

- Ոչ, ինչ եք ասում...

- Լավ, լավ, հիմա ամեն ինչ կպարզենք, քեզ դեղ-դարման կգտնենք, չմտածես:

Դռնակը ճռռալով բացվեց, ու երկուսով հայտնվեցին կանաչապատ մի տարածքում:

- Էսքան բուսականությանը հետևել է պետք: Իսկ ես ոչ օգնական ունեմ, ոչ ժամանակ... Էնքան գործ է կուտակվել, ո՞րն անեմ, ո՞րը թողնեմ: Ուֆ, ուֆ, ուֆ,- մրթմրթած ծերուկը:

Իսկ մինչ այդ Զարեկն արդեն ուսումնասիրում էր զարմանալի պուրակը:

- Սա Դո՜ւք եք սարքել:

- Մենք՝ բոլորս, ակումբցիներով: Գիտե՞ս էս բաժնում ինչքան էինք պայքարում ամեն ծառի ու խոտի համար:

Մեղմիկ զրուցելով՝ նրանք մոտեցան մի փարթամ բանջարանոցի:

- Ահա, առողջ սնունդ, քեզ հեչ չէր խանգարի: Տեսնո՞ւմ ես էն նստարանը, վրան գիրք կա՝ մեր փորձած ու հավանած ճաշատեսակների բաղադրատոմսերով, կարող ես նայել:

Զարեկը նստեց ու սկսեց թերթել գրքույկը:

- Այ էս մեկից տատիկս էլ էր սարքում մեզ համար,- հուզմունքով և ուրախությամբ ասաց նա:

Զբոսավարը ժպտաց:

- Ճանապարհն էստեղից հեծանվով շարունակենք, ի՞նչ կասես:

- Հեծանի՜վ,- բացականչեց Զարեկը՝ չհավատալով իր աչքերին,- սրանք ախր վաղո՜ւց են վերացել...

- Մեզ մոտ ամեն ինչ իր տեղում է: Շատ էլ լավ քշում ես,- ծիծաղելով ասաց տանտերը:

Անիվները պտտելով՝ հասան փոքրիկ մի դեղատան:

- Էստեղ իսկական բժիշկներ էին աշխատում և բոլորին օգնում իրենց խորհուրդներով ու դեղերով: Նրանց թողած բոլոր դեղամիջոցները կարող ես գտնել ներսի դարակներում:

Զբոսավարը սկսեց ցույց տալ դեղատան պահարանները:

Առաջինը տարօրինակ էր, փոքրիկ ու աղջկական:

- Սա Բյուրի բաժանմունքն է:

Մյուսի վրա հունական դիցաբանության աստվածուհու արձան էր:

- Սա մեր Գեայինն է:

Բացի դրանցից, ուրիշ պահարաններ էլ կային, մեկը՝ կախարդական սնկի տեսքով, կողքինը՝ շքեղ, ազնվական տիտղոսով մեկին սազական, որի ամբողջ պարունակությունը թմրամոլությունից բուժման մասին էր:

«Ինչ ազնիվ գործով էին զբաղված Ակումբի կոմսերը»,- ինքն իրեն միտք արեց Զարեկը:

- Անցնենք մյուս բաժին,- նրան մտքերից կտրեց զբոսավարը:

Եվ նրանք, դուրս գալով այդտեղից, անցան հաջորդ դռանը: Այս մեկի վրա կինոժապավեններ էին նկարված ու գրված էր՝ «Ռուֆուս, Հայկօ»:

- Ռուֆուս...,- կամաց ասաց Զարեկը:

- Հենց քո իմացածն է,- պարծանքով հաստատեց ծերուկը:

Հյուրը ձեռքը դրեց ճակատին ու լայն բացած աչքերով նայեց նրան:

- Հանրաճանաչ Ռուֆուսը այս ֆորումի՞ց է եղել:

- Այո, այո: Էդ մականունն էլ, որով հետո հռչակվեց, էստեղ է ծնվել՝ մեզ մոտ,- հպարտությամբ բացատրեց զբոսավարը, ապա հարցրեց,- իսկ Հայկօ-ի մասին լսե՞լ ես:

- Չէ...

- Էհ,- տխուր ասաց շեֆը,- ես էլ վաղուց չեմ լսել...

Ներսում փոքրիկ կինոթատրոն էր, որի էկրանին իրար հետևից անցնում էին Ակումբում երբևէ քննարկված ֆիլմերը՝ իրենց թրեյլերներով ու մասնակիցների մեկնաբանություններով:

- Ա՜հ, հին ֆիլմե՜ր... Ու դուք էս ամենը ստեղծում էիք գրելո՞վ:

- Հա, ամեն մեկն իր համակարգչի առաջ նստած չխկչխկացնում էր ու պատմություն կերտում: Ես էլ ամբողջը հանել եմ, տեղավորել էստեղ, որ մարդիկ գան, տեսնեն: Չկորչի գնա, ափսոս է ախր...

- Ինչ հետաքրքիր է...

- Դե ինչ, գնա՞նք մյուս բաժին:

Այս անգամ նրանք մտան մի լայնածավալ գրադարան, որտեղ փոքր ու մեծ գրքեր էին շարված՝ ամեն մեկն իր հեղինակի անունով:

- Էստեղ ակումբցիների ստեղծագործություններն են:

- Այսքան շա՞տ: Սա մի ամբողջ գրականությո՜ւն է:

- Իհարկե, մեզ մոտ ամեն մեկն էլ գրող էր: Որ ոչինչ էլ չստեղծագործեր, գոնե մի օրագիր հաստատ կունենար: Ի դեպ, նայիր, էս դարակում բոլոր օրագրերն են:

Զարեկը սկսեց ուշադրությամբ նայել օրագրերի բաժինը՝ վերցնելով ու թերթելով իրար կողքի շարված գրքույկները: Նա այնքան տարվեց այդ գործով, որ ինքն էլ չզգաց, թե ինչպես է մեկը մյուսի հետևից կլանում օրագրերը: Հատկապես մեկն այնքան հավանեց, որ չէր ուզում պոկվել: Երբ վերջապես փակեց գիրքը, մի անգամ ևս սիրահարված աչքերով կարդաց հեղինակի անունն ու պինդ պահեց իր սրտում...

Ուզում էր վերցնել հաջորդը, որի վրա գրված էր՝ «Մենախոսություն կամ ադմինական մտորումներ», բայց զբոսավարն արագ վերցրեց այն ու խցկեց ուրիշ դարակում:

- Սա էդքան էլ հաջող օրագիր չի, քեզ հետաքրքիր չի լինի: Համ էլ գնանք գրադարանի մյուս բաժինը, էնտեղ իսկական գրքերի աշխարհ է, բոլոր մեր կարդացած ու սիրելի գործերն են:

Զարեկը ոգևորությամբ վեր կացավ, բայց հանկարծ աչքը գցեց ժամացույցին ու մնաց տեղում:

- Ժամանակս վերջացավ...

Երկուսն էլ տխրեցին:

- Նորից արի, անպայման,- ասաց սրահի տերը:

- Ես շատ կուզեի, բայց չեմ կարող...

Ծերուկը թափահարեց ձեռքերը:

- Ո՞նց չես կարող: Եթե ուզում ես, ուրեմն կարող ես,- ասաց նա:- Գիտես, քո էսօրվա գալը հեչ պատահական չէր... Սա սովորական օր չի ախր... Ամեն ինչ սկսվեց ուղիղ վաթսուն տարի առաջ... Առաջինը՝ Չուկ, երկրորդը՝ Արթգեո, հետո՝ Ուլուանա...

Զարեկը փորձում էր հասկանալ՝ ինչի մասին է խոսում ծեր զբոսավարը, որ դեռ աչքերն էլ այդպես լցրել էր:

- Արի, նորից արի: Անպայման,- ինքն իրեն ընդհատեց ծերուկը:

- Հասկանում եք, իմ այսօրվա այցելությունն ուղղակի նվեր էր,- սկսեց բացատրել հյուրը:

Ծերունու դեմքը հանկարծ պայծառացավ:

- Լսիր,- կայտառ ձայնով ասաց նա,- իսկ կուզենայի՞ր էստեղ աշխատել, ինձ օգնել: Մենակ շատ դժվար է տիրություն անել Ակումբին, հոգնում եմ, ժամանակս էլ չի հերիքում:

- Իսկ դա հնարավո՞ր է,- հույսով լի ձայնով հարցրեց հյուրը:

- Իհարկե, ես եթե մի բան որոշում եմ, հաստատ գործը գլուխ եմ բերում: Դու միայն համաձայնությունդ տուր, մնացածը ես կհոգամ:

Զարեկը մոտեցավ ու սեղմեց ծերուկի ձեռքը:

- Համաձայն եմ, Ջեֆ, դա էլ հա՜րց էր...

Դուրս գալով 317-ից՝ Զարեկը վերջին անգամ նայեց մեծ պարսպին ու զգաց, թե ինքան է ուզում նորից հայտնվել ներսում...


_2070 թվական, մարտ_

Սրահը լցված էր հին ու նոր այցելուներով: Մարդիկ անցնում էին մի բաժնից մյուսը, նայում, կարդում, լուսանկարում: Եվ իհարկե, լսում 317-ի փորձառու զբոսավարի պատմությունները: Նա ծայրից ծայր գիտեր Ակումբը, ինքն էլ նպաստել էր դրա ծաղկմանը: Հիմա այդ սրահը թանգարանի ամենաշատ այցելություններ ունեցող հատվածներից էր:

Նրա մտահղացմամբ էր, որ հնարավոր էր դարձել ոչ միայն տեսնել, այլև մասնակցել արարչագործությանը՝ շարունակելով Ակումբի կյանքը: Բոլոր այցելուները գրանցվելուց հետո իրավունք ունեին սեփական գրառումներն անելու թանգարան-ֆորումի մատյաններում, բացի դրանից, կարող էին ստեղծել սեփական անկյունները, անգամ այն դեղատանը՝ հենց դարասկզբի նշանավոր բժիշկների պահարանների կողքին:

Զարեկը սիրում էր իր աշխատանքը: Նրա վաղեմի տեսքից քիչ բան էր մնացել: Հիմա հաջողության մասին բոլոր հոդվածների հերոսը հենց ինքը կարող էր լինել: Ակումբը նրան տվել էր վստահություն, համարձակություն և ուժ: Եվ հավանաբար, ոչ միայն նրան:

Ամեն օր տուն գնալուց առաջ նա ընթերցում էր այցելուների նոր գրառումները, մտածում հեղինակների մասին, որոնց հետ արդեն հասցրել էր ընկերանալ, և շատ ուրախանում նրանց ստեղծածով: Հատկապես սիրում էր «Անկապ օրագիրը», որն արդեն շարված էր բազում հատորներով:

Այդ օրն էլ՝ երեկոյան, նա բացեց իր սիրելի օրագրի վերջին հատորն ու նայեց քիչ առաջ արված գրառմանը. «Ծնունդդ շնորհավոր, Ակումբ, երկար տարիների կյանք քեզ»:

Զարեկը ժպտաց, վերցրեց իր ընկեր Ջեֆի մատիտն ու տակը գրեց. «Շնորհակալություն»:

----------

Alphaone (15.01.2014), aragats (13.03.2012), Ariadna (13.03.2012), armen9494 (13.03.2012), Arpine (16.03.2012), CactuSoul (13.03.2012), Cassiopeia (13.03.2012), Chilly (13.03.2012), Claudia Mori (13.03.2012), E-la Via (13.03.2012), Enipra (14.03.2012), impression (13.03.2012), ivy (13.03.2012), John (13.03.2012), Malxas (15.03.2012), Mark Pauler (13.03.2012), Meme (14.03.2012), murmushka (14.03.2012), Ruby Rue (15.01.2014), unknown (13.03.2012), Varzor (15.03.2012), Արէա (13.03.2012), Արևհատիկ (13.03.2012), Դավիթ (13.03.2012), Լուսաբեր (16.03.2012), Հայկօ (15.01.2014), Ձայնալար (13.03.2012), Մարկիզ (13.03.2012), Մինա (13.03.2012), Նաիրուհի (17.03.2012), ՆանՍ (14.03.2012), Շինարար (13.03.2012), Ռուֆուս (13.03.2012), Վոլտերա (15.01.2014), Ֆոտոն (13.03.2012)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 4.
Բանաստեղծն ակումբում*

Շտապ օգնության մեքենայի ազդանշանային համակարգը ծակեց գիշերային լռությունը: Շենքի բնակիչները, ով խալաթով, ով մի շոր արագ վրան գցած դուրս թռան բակ:

- Ու՞մ մոտ է եկել, - հարցնում էին իրար:
- 4-րդ հարկ, - անտարբեր ու արդեն սովորած ձայնով  պատասխանեց վարորդը:
- Ամա՜ն, Սարգիսն է, - ձեռքը ծնկներին խփեց մենակ ապրող Սոնա տատը, ով գուցե թաքուն սիրում էր Սարգսին:

Սարգիսը բակի բանաստեղծն էր: Գրպանում միշտ կոնֆետներ կային՝ խառնված ծխախոտի հետ, որ միշտ հանում ու բաժանում էր բակի երեխեքին: Մի բարի ու անշառ մարդ, ում սիրում էին բոլորը, չնայած բանաստեղծությունները բոլորը չէին, որ սիրում էին: Իսկ գուցե ավելի շատ լսում էին ծերունուն չվիրավորելու համար, որ իրեն լավ զգա:
Սարգիսն արդեն ահագին ժամանակ է, ինչ սրտի խնդիրներ ուներ: Երևի դրա համար էր, որ ոչ մեկը չզարմացավ, բայց բոլորը մռայլվեցին ու տխրեցին: Տեսնես ի՞նչ է եղել:
Վարորդի հեռախոսը զնգաց: 

- Հա՞, բժիշկ... լավ: Տղերք, մեկնումեկդ եկեք էս պատգարակը բարձրացնենք:

Քիչ անց պատգարակին պառկեցրած իջեցրին Սարգսին. տղան հետը նստեց մեքենան: Վարորդը միացրեց լուսային ազդանշանն ու դանդաղ դուրս եկան բակից: Հարևանների կամաց, շշուկով խոսակցությունը խախտեց Նարինեի՝ Սարգսի կնոջ ճիչը.

- Անասուննե՜ր:

Հարևանները երբեք Նարինեին այդպես չէին տեսել:

- Նարինե՞ մայրիկ: Ի՞նչ է եղել: 
- Լակոտները իրենց ու՞մ տեղն են դրել: Ո՛չ տարիք են հաշվի առնում, ո՛չ ուրիշ բան:
- Նարինե մայրիկ, մանրամասն ասա:
Ու պատմեց Նարինե մայրիկը, հուզմունքից դողացող ձայնով, ներվայնությունից ձեռքերը ջարդրտելով:

** * **

Սարգիսենց տանը հյուրեր կային: Տղայի ընկերներն էին: Սարգիսը մի քանի բաժակ խմելուց հետո անցավ իր սովորական գործին: Բերեց տետրն ու սկսեց իր բանաստեղծությունները կարդալ տղայի ընկերների համար: 

- Լավն են, Սարգիս հորեղբայր, - ասաց Կարոն, տղայի ընկերներից ամենաջիգյարովը: - Ինչի՞ չես հրապարակում: 
- Լա՛վ ես ասում, տղաս, բայց ինձ այդքան փող որտեղի՞ց:
- Սարգիս հորեղբայր, անցել են փողով հրապարակելու ժամանակները: Հիմա ինտերնետ կա: Ի՛ն-տե՛ր-նե՛տ: Ու գիտե՞ս դրա լավն ինչ ա: Սայտեր կան, որոնցում կարող ես դնել քո գրածները ու լիքը մարդ կկարդա: Մարդիկ, ովքեր հետաքրքրվում են: Մարդիկ, ովքեր ուզում են կարդալ: Իսկ որ գիրք ես տպում՝ առնող չկա: Շատ-շատ մոտիկներիդ-ընկերներիդ ես բաժանում, ովքեր կա՛մ կարդում են, կա՛մ էլ գիրքդ նետում իրենց գրադարանի ամենախորքերն ու մոռանում դրա մասին: Չէ՜, ինտերնետն ուրիշ է: Ինտերնետում իսկապես կարդում են ու հերիք չի կարդում են, դեռ քննարկում էլ են: Ու դու իմանում ես, մարդիկ հավանու՞մ են գրածդ, թե՞ չէ: Շտկումներ են մտցնում: Լավացնում են: Հարստացնում են: Նոր մտքեր են տալիս:

Կարոյի ասածը Սարգիսի դուրն եկավ: Ու Սարգիսը ոտուձեռ ընկած իր մեծ տարիքին չնայելով սկսեց սովորել: Խեղճ մարդը նույնիսկ չգիտեր, թե համակարգիչը ո՞նց են միացնում, հիմա դա էլ սովորեց: Հետո սովորեց ինտերնետ մտնել: Նույն Կարոյի օգնությամբ գտավ մի սայտ, որտեղ մարդիկ իրենց ստեղծագործություններն էին դնում ու քննարկում: Աշխույժ սայտ էր ու լրիվ հայերեն: Սարգիսին սկսեց դուր գալ այդ միջավայրը: «Ինտերնետային զոմբի եմ դարձել», - ծիծաղելով ասում էր ինքն իր մասին: Միայն ստեղծագործությունները չէր, որ դնում էր: Ի՞նչ ասես չէին քննարկում: Աննամուս թեմաներ էլ կային, որ կարդում էր ու ծերունական զայրույթը զսպելու համար միանգամից բացում էր վալերյանկայի սրվակը: Չէ՜, դուք միայն պատկերացրեք, էս անաստված ջահելներից շատերը նորմալ ու ընդունելի են համարում մինչ ամուսնանալը սիրած աղջկա հետ սեռական հարաբերություններ ունենալը, կարմիր խնձորի ավանդույթի վրա ծիծաղում ու ծաղրում են, խոսում են եվրոպական արժեքներից ու հիանում ծխող աղջիկների գեղեցկությամբ: Սարգիսը սովորեց այդպիսի թեմաները շրջանցել. միևնույն է, ոչ կարող էր համոզել, ոչ բան: Շատ-շատ իրեն էլ ծաղրեին: Ավելի անշառ ու հետքաքրքիր թեմաներ կային, իսկ երիտասարդների մեջ այնքա՜ն խելացիները: Սարգիսը մեկ-մեկ կնոջը կեսկատակ ասում էր. «Ա՜յ կնիկ, էս ինտերնետում ավելի շատ բան եմ սովորում, քան ինստիտուտում եմ սովորում»: 

Լավ էր, իր ստեղծագործություններն էլ էին հավանում: Գովում էին: Ճիշտ է քչերը, բայց միշտ մի քանի հոգի կային, որ պարտաճանաչ կարդում ու գովում էին, գեղեցիկ բառեր շռայլում: Ոգևորվում էր Սարգիսն ու նորանոր բանաստեղծություններ գրում: 

Այսպես շարունակվեց, մինչև մեկը մի օր ոչ թե գովեց, այլ ուղղակի սկսեց ծաղրել: Սարգիսի բանաստեղծությունները ոչ այս կողմ, ոչ այն կողմ, անվանեց ուղղակի անտաղանդություն, էժանագին բաներ: Մշտական գովողներից մի քանիսը փորձեցին պաշտպանել Սարգիսին: Բայց քննադատողին օգնության հասան ուրիշները: Հետո ուրիշները: Ու սկսվե՜ց քննադատությունը: Քննադատություն չէր, այլ ուղղակի ծաղր ու ծանակ: 

Սարգիսը սկսեց ավելի ու ավելի հաճախ բացել վալերյանկայի սրվակը: Հետո ուրիշ դեղեր օգնության հասան: Կինն ու տղան համոզում էին, որ չմտնի, մոռանա: Չէր կարողանում, ձգում էր: Փորձում էր հակաճառել, ավելի շատ էին հարձակվում: Փորձում էր անտեսել, մեկ է՝ չէին լռում: 

Մի քանի  հոգի սկսեցին շատ լուրջ պաշտպանել Սարգսին: Սարգիսը դարձավ պատերազմի պատճառ: Սայտի այցելուներն երկու խմբի բաժանվեցին: Պետք էր ինչ-որ մեկը, որ դադարեցներ: Ու երկար, շատ երկար բացակայությունից հետո հանկարծ հայտնվեց սայտի տերն ու դադարեցրեց: Բռնեց ու ուղղակի փակեց քննարկումը, դրանով վերջ դնելով պատերազմին: Բայց փոխանակ ուղղակի փակեր, գրեց իր՝ մեծական վերջնագիրը: Մի կատարյալ ծաղրուծանակ: Սարգսի ոճով մի ծաղրական բանաստեղծություն, որով, իբր, կռվող երկու կողմերին էլ դաս էր տալիս իր վերին բարձունքից: 

Սարգսի համար սա վերջին հարվածն էր: Կինը փորձեց փաղաքշել ու հանգստացնել ամուսնում, բայց ամուսնու բերանից արդեն փրփուր էր թափվում... Զանգեցին շտապ օգնություն...

** * **

Սարգիսը 4 օր պառկեց վերակենդանացման բաժնում: 
4-րդ օրը աչքերը բացեց: Կամաց, շշուկով վիճում էր իր առերևույթ հակառակորդների հետ: Հակաճառում էր իրեն ծաղրողներին: Հետո այդ շշուկը բերանին մահացավ Սարգիսը:

Սարգիսենց բակում ասեղ գցելու տեղ չկար: Վերջին հրաժեշտին եկել էին բոլոր ծանոթներն ու անծանոթները: Իսկապես սիրում էին Սարգիսին: Տխուր թաղում էր: Լացակումած թաղում էր: Բոլորը շշուկով խոսում ու պատմում էին, թե ինչպես է եղել, գլուխները տմբտմբացնում: Ծերունիները ջահելներին խրատում ու բացատրում էին, թե ինչ չարիք է ինտերնետը: 

Այստեղ էր նաև Սարգիսի ազգականներից մեկը, մի երիտասարդ տղա, ով ներողամիտ լսում էր ինտերնետի չարիք լինելու մասին: 

- Ինչու՞ ես ժպտում, - զայրացավ բացատրողներից մեկը:
- Իմ ամբողջ օրը ինտերնետում է անցնում, - բացատրեց տղան, - չարիք չի, բարիք է: Այնքա՜ն օգուտ ենք քաղում, ու այնքա՜ն օգուտ ենք տալիս:
- Դե պատմեմ, թե Սարգիսն ինչու մահացավ, ու կհասկանաս, որ չարիք է:
- Պատմեք, - նույն ժպիտը դեմքին պատասխանեց երիտասարդը:

Ծերունին սկսեց պատմել: Երիտասարդը լսում էր համակ ուշադրությամբ: Նրա դեմքը քանի գնում էր՝ լրջանում էր: Երբ ծերունին հասավ սայտի տիրոջ՝ ծաղրանքով կռիվը դադարեցնելու մասին, երիտասարդը հանկարծ սկսեց հիստերիկ ծիծաղել: Ծիծաղում էր ու չէր կարողանում սուս մնար:

- Արտա՞կ, ի՞նչ եղավ, - վախեցավ Արտակի բարեկամներից մեկը, ով նրա հետ էր եկել: 

Իսկ Արտակը նույն հիստերիկ ծիծաղով փախավ թաղման տեղից: Ոչ մեկը չհասկացավ, թե ինչ է եղել:

** * **

Սարգիսի թաղման հաջորդ օրն ինտերնետն օգտագործողները հայկական խոշոր սայտերից մեկը մտնելիս կարդում էին. «Ջնջել եմ... ամեն ինչ ջնջել եմ... պետք է մի օր փակվեր այս թույնի աղբյուրը»:

Ոչ մեկը, այդպես էլ, չհասկացավ, թե ինչ է եղել:

** * **

2026 թվականն էր: Մարտի 17-ը: Համակրելի արտաքինով ամուսինները զբոսնում էին Երևանի կենտրոնում: Քայլում էին Թումանյան փողոցով, երբ կինը ձգեց ամուսնու թևը ու ցույց տվեց մի նկուղային գարեջրատուն:

- Հիշու՞մ ես, - հարցրեց:
- Փաստորեն դեռ կա Վեստը, - հոգոց հանեց ամուսինը:
- Արի մտնենք:
- Մտնենք, ի՞նչ անենք: Այնտեղ այլևս մերոնցից ոչ մեկը չի գնում:
- Ի՞նչ գիտես:
- Արտակի կորելուց հետո...
- Մոռանում ես, թե այսօր ինչ օր է:
- Ի՞նչ օր է:
- Ակումբի ծնունդն է: Կարող է ինչ-որ մեկը հիշել ու եկել է:
- Լա՛վ, մտնենք:

Ներս մտնելուն պես լսեցին մի զրնգուն ծիծաղ, որը ստիպեց ժպտել: Բագրատի ժպիտը այսքան տարի հետո էլ չէր փոխվել: Ուրեմն ամեն դեպքում կային եկողներ: Ներսի սրահում սեղանները կպցրած էին իրար, ինչպես անհիշելի ժամանակներում, երբ ակումբը դեռ նոր էր ձևավորվել ու մարդիկ նոր-նոր սկսում էին իրար ճանաչել: Ու շատ մարդ կար. մեծացած, հասունացած, բայց նույն դեմքերը: Բագրատը, Երվանդը, Անահիտը, Արթուրը, Արշակը, Տաթևը, արտասահմանից հատուկ այս օրն եկած Բյուրակնը, Հայկերը, Նորայրը, Գոռը, Արմինեն... Բոլորն այստեղ էին: Արդեն լուրջ տարիքի հասած մարդիկ, ովքեր իրեր դիմում էին տարօրինակ անուններով, էլ «Ձայ», էլ «Ռուֆ», էլ «Կիտ»... Ու ասում, խոսում, ուրախանում էին: 

Սասունն ու Լիլիթը ժպտալով մոտեցան սեղանին: Նրանց ընդունեցին այնպես, ինչպես այդ օրը ընդունել էին մյուսներին. սպասված հյուրի պես, սպասված մարդու պես: Ոչ մեկը չէր մտածում, որ տարիների դադարից հետո առաջին է անգամ է հանդիպում իր ընկերներին: Կարծես ընդամենը երեկ բաժանված լինեին: Կարծես պատահականություն չէր, որ բոլորն այդ օրը եկել էին այդտեղ: Այդպես էլ պետք է լիներ:

Նորեկները տեղավորվեցին սեղանի շուրջը: Մատուցողուհին նոր աղջնակ էր, երևի 20 տարեկան, ով զարմացել էր, որ գարեջրատուն այդքան տարիքով մարդ էր եկել. սովոր էին երիտասարդ այցելուներին: «Աննային ու Մառային չի հասնի», - գնահատող հայացքով նայեցին նորեկներն ու պատվիրեցին սիրելի, լցնովի գարեջուրը: 

- Ժողղղ, - բաժակին զնգացնելով ձայնեց Երվանդը: - Բոլորս ուրախ ենք, որ այսօր այստեղ ենք, նորից իրար ենք հանդիպել, բայց էս ուղղակի պատահականություն չի: Ուրեմն կար մի բան, որ մեզ քաշում էր, որ մենք այսօր եկանք այստեղ: Ես էս բաժակով ուզում եմ խմել Արտակի հիշողության կենացը: Բայց էդ կենացը տխուր կենաց չի: Մենք չգիտենք, թե ինչ ա եղել Արտակը, ինչ եղավ իրա հետ, ակումբը փակելուց ու կորելուց հետո: Հա, տարբեր մարդիկ ասում են, որ ինքնասպան է եղել, բայց ես չեմ հավատում: Բայց դա մի կողմ: Այսօր մենք էլի այստեղ ենք, ու տեսնում ենք, որ կա կապող մի բան: Ու էդ կապող բանը ակումբն է: Ակումբն էլ չկա, բայց համ էլ կա, այստեղ է, մենք ենք: Թեկուզ իրար երկար տարիներ չենք տեսել, բայց այսօր էլի մի մարդու պես ստեղ ենք: Այս օրը, երբ ակումբը դարձավ քսան տարեկան: ՈՒրեմն եկեք խմենք մեր այն հին ու բարի ակումբի կենացը...

Բոլորը ոտքի կանգնեցին:

----------

aragats (13.03.2012), armen9494 (13.03.2012), Arpine (16.03.2012), CactuSoul (13.03.2012), Cassiopeia (13.03.2012), E-la Via (13.03.2012), Enipra (14.03.2012), Firegirl777 (13.03.2012), John (13.03.2012), Lusinamara (14.03.2012), Mark Pauler (13.03.2012), Meme (14.03.2012), murmushka (14.03.2012), Ruby Rue (15.01.2014), unknown (13.03.2012), Varzor (15.03.2012), Արէա (13.03.2012), Դավիթ (13.03.2012), Հայկօ (15.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (17.03.2012), ՆանՍ (14.03.2012), Շինարար (13.03.2012), Ֆոտոն (14.03.2012)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 5.
Երբ, որ թեմայի ներքեւում տեսնում եք հյուր բառը, չի բացառվում, որ ես եմ*

2007 թվականն էր, երբ ինտերնետում ինչ-որ բան էի փնտրում, ու Գուգլը Ակումբի լինքերը բերեց: Հետաքրքրեց անունը, բացեցի ու սկսեցի կարդալ: Մի օր էլ կարդացի, մի օր էլ … ու զգացի, որ Ակումբը ժամանակի ընթացքում էլկտրոնային գիրք դարձավ ինձ համար:

Հետո զգացի, որ հավանել եմ այս էջը նրա համար, որ գրական հայերենով է գրված, ու ոնց հասկացա ձեր մոտ դրվածքը լավ խիստ է չէ՞ ՝ կանոններ, տուգանայիններ…

 Լավ էր ժամանակին՝ լիքը լուրջ ու հետաքրքիր գործեր կարելի էր հանդիպել, անգամ ամենասովորական գրառումները հետաքրքիր էին: Մինչեւ հիմա հիշում եմ ivy –ի հեքիաթները մեծահասակների համար, ափսոս, որ էլ չի գրում:  Մրցույթները եւս շատ հետաքրքիր էին:

Մի ժամանակ հավեսով քաղաքականություն բաժինն էի կարդում, մինչեւ 2008թ.-ի նախագահական ընտրություններին տուրուդմփոց չսկսվեց: Ա՛յ մարդ, էդ ի՞նչ էր կատարվում, դրանից հետո հիասթափվեցի ու հիասթափվեցի էդ քաղաքականություն բաժնից, հիմա սպանեք էլ չեմ մտնի:

Բախտս բերեց, որ սպառվել էին գրքերս ու նորերն  էի ուզում գտնել: Բացեցի Ակումբի այն բաժինը, որտեղ ակումբցիները գրում են իրենց սիրելի գրքերի մասին: Կազմեցի մի 50 անունից բաղկացած ցուցակ ու հավեսով կարդացի: Կարող եմ ասել, որ կյանքիս վերջին տարիներին ինչ գիրք կարդացել եմ, Ակումբի շնորհիվ եմ կարդացել:

Հիմա ինձ համար Ակումբը միայն ստեղծագործություններ բաժինն է: Կան ակումբցիներ, ում գործերը մինչեւ այսօր փնտրում եմ ու կարդում՝ Գալաթեա, impression, Chilly, Ծով , MWMS-ի կոլորիտային պատմվածքներն եմ շատ սիրում: Ծով-ի գործերը անգամ մի քանի ընկերների եմ խորհուրդ տվել կարդալ: 

Եսիմ, ժամանակին լավ էր, որ հին ակումբցիները հաճախ էին գրում, թե չէ հիմա մի տեսակ անհետաքրքիր է դարձել ու սենտիմենտալ, դրա համար է երեւի, որ միայն ստեղծագործական բաժինն եմ կարդում ու հատուկենտ մարդկանց օրագրեր:
Հիմա կասեք, որ այսքան խոսում ես, ու կարդում ես, ինչու՞ չես գրանցվել: Չեմ սիրում գրել, ինձ համար կարդալն ավելի հաճելի է՝ գրողներից շատերին անձամբ գիտեմ, չնայած իրենք տեղյակ էլ չեն, որ ես ամեն ինչ գիտեմ :Smile: 

Հետո մեկ-մեկ վախենալու եք ու անկանխատեսելի: Օրինակ կարող ես ստեղծագործությունը անկեղծ հավանել ու ասենք Ֆեյսբուքով գրել այդ մասին, մեկ էլ հեղինակը գրի՝ «շնորհակալ եմ, բայց ես միայն գովասանքներ չեմ ուզում, ինձ քննադատություն էլ է պետք»… կամ էլ լրիվ հակառակը լինի, երբ անկեղծորեն քննադատում ես… Չէ՛ ժողովուրդ ջան, ես ավելի լավ է շարունակեմ կարդալ, դուք էլ գրեք :Smile: 
Շնորհավոր
Ձեր ընթերցող

----------

aragats (13.03.2012), armen9494 (13.03.2012), CactuSoul (13.03.2012), Chilly (13.03.2012), E-la Via (13.03.2012), John (13.03.2012), Mark Pauler (13.03.2012), Meme (14.03.2012), unknown (13.03.2012), Varzor (15.03.2012), Արէա (13.03.2012), Դավիթ (13.03.2012), Լուսաբեր (16.03.2012), Մինա (13.03.2012), Նաիրուհի (17.03.2012), ՆանՍ (14.03.2012), Շինարար (13.03.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Մոռացա ասել, ժող  :Smile:  Բոլորիդ հաճելի ընթերցում, հետաքրքիր քննարկում եմ ցանկանում: Շնորհակալություն բոլոր մասնակիցներին  :Smile:

----------

John (13.03.2012), Meme (14.03.2012), Nare-M (13.03.2012), Մինա (13.03.2012)

----------


## Մանուլ

Էնքան անհամբեր էի սպասում, որ հեռախոսով մտել ու կարդացել եմ առաջին 4-ը, 5-րդին չդիմացա, վեր կացա, կոմպը միացրի  :Jpit: :

 Քվեարկում եմ 1-ի ու 3-ի օգտին, որոնք ինչ-որ բանով իրար նման էին: Նույնիսկ ոնց որ նույն հեղինակը գրած լինի:

 Առաջինի մեջ մի քանի բան շատ դուրս եկավ: «Ու ոնց է ուրախացել, երբ տատը wtf ասելու փոխարեն երջանկություն էր մաղթել»; Congratz  :LOL: : Քլիք անելու պահն էլ էր հավես:

 Երկրորդը չտպավորվեց:

 Երրորդի հեղինակը երևի ահագին ջղայնացել է առաջինը կարդալուց )) Լավն էր:

 Չորրորդը կարդալուց մի տեսակ նեղվեցի... Շատ խիստ ա հեղինակը  :Smile: :

 Հինգերորդն էլ չտպավորվեց, ճիշտն ասած  :Blush: : 

 Շնորհակալություն բոլորիդ  :Smile: :

Խմբ. «Չտպավորվեց» բառը մի քիչ սխալ եմ օգտագործել, նկատի ունեի, որ ազդեցություն չթողեց :օյ:

----------

Cassiopeia (13.03.2012), E-la Via (13.03.2012), John (13.03.2012), Nare-M (13.03.2012), unknown (13.03.2012), ՆանՍ (14.03.2012), Շինարար (13.03.2012)

----------


## John

Սիրում եմ Ձեզ, է~, շաբլոն ստացվեց... ի՞նչ անեմ... արա, ջա~ն  :Smile:  է~հ, տարավ լրիվ... ծեփեց 21րդ դարի վերջերին, հետո հետ բերեց մեր օրեր, տո էլ 2026... Թքած թե շաբլոն է, կկրկնվեմ՝ Սիրում եմ Ձեզ, բոլորիդ  :Smile:

----------

armen9494 (13.03.2012), E-la Via (13.03.2012), Meme (14.03.2012), unknown (13.03.2012), Մանուլ (13.03.2012), ՆանՍ (14.03.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

Մյուս մրցույթների ստեղծագործությունների համեմատ էն չէին մի քիչ: Ամենաշատը հավանեցի առաջին տարբերակը, մողեսից վախեցած աղջկան ողջույններս: Ինձ թվում ա` հեղինակը Չուկն ա, սխալվել կարելի ա, չէ՞:

----------

Ժունդիայի (13.03.2012)

----------


## Peace

Քվերակեցի առաջինի ու չորրորդի օգտին: Ավելի հետո կմանրամասնեմ ինչու: Այս պահին չորրորդի հեղինակին միայն ուզում եմ ասել, որ Չուկին պետք չէր էդպես կորած թողնել: Լավ կլիներ, որ վերջում Չուկն ու Ֆոտոնը  իրար թև մտած ներս գային:

----------


## Մանուլ

Համ էլ քիչ էին ստեղծագործությունները  :Sad: : Ու ես մի քիչ ուրիշ ձևի բան էլ էի սպասում: Այսինքն` ես մտածում էի, որ եթե գրել իմանայի, ինչի մասին կգրեի, ինչ ձևով, էլի  :Jpit: : Ու էդ նույնը ուրիշներից էի սպասում:

----------

Շինարար (13.03.2012), Ուլուանա (17.03.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

Մենք գարնանային ժամն ենք առաջ տվել, ես էլ սպասում եմ, թե երբ է լինելու: :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> որպես երրորդի ու չորրորդի հեղինակ Այվիին եմ կասկածում: Հը՞ Այվի :


Նոր ասեցիր, որ երրորդը Իմփրեշնն ա գրել  :Dntknw: 
Բայց մենք արդեն պարզեցինք, որ էդ Գեան ա  :Smile:

----------


## Գեա

> Նոր ասեցիր, որ երրորդը Իմփրեշնն ա գրել 
> Բայց մենք արդեն պարզեցինք, որ էդ Գեան ա


 Ինչքան գիտեմ Չուկը բացահայտումները արգելել էր,անկախ նրանից ճիշտ են թե սխալ:
ՀԳ Գեան ամեն դեպքում է հաղթել...

----------


## ivy

Վայ, նոր հասկացա՝ Ամպը Իմփրեշնին առաջին տարբերակն էր վերագրում, ոչ թե երրորդ:
Գեա ջան, դե դու ոչինչ մի ասա, որ ինքնաբացահայտում չհամարվի  :Wink:

----------


## Գեա

> Վայ, նոր հասկացա՝ Ամպը Իմփրեշնին առաջին տարբերակն էր վերագրում, ոչ թե երրորդ:
> Գեա ջան, դե դու ոչինչ մի ասա, որ ինքնաբացահայտում չհամարվի


ինքնաբացահայտումի նախածանցը դուրս չեկավ, իմ հետ կապ չուներ :Smile:

----------


## CactuSoul

Էհ, մինչև ես կատարեմ ինքս ինձ տված՝ ստեղծագործությունները ևս մեկ անգամ կարդալու խոստումը, քվեարկության ժամանակը կվերջանա: Ուրեմն քվեարկում եմ «317»-ի օգտին :Smile:  Իսկ առաջինի հեղինակը թող իմանա, որ եթե ձայնս միայն մեկ տարբերակի տալու սկզբունքս չլիներ, իր ստեղծագործությունն էլ էր ստանալու քվես :Smile: 


Հ.Գ.
Chuk, շնորհակալություն հատուկ ուշադրության համար :Blush:  :Jpit:

----------


## armen9494

4 րոպե մնաց քվեարկելու, ու՞մ ես սպասում  :Shok:

----------


## Գեա

> 4 րոպե մնաց քվեարկելու, ու՞մ ես սպասում


 Արմեն ջան եթե իմ հետ ես, ես արդեն ինքնաբացահայտվել եմ :Jpit:

----------


## armen9494

> Արմեն ջան եթե իմ հետ ես, ես արդեն ինքնաբացահայտվել եմ


Չէ, էսի Չուկի էն գրառումներից էր  :LOL:

----------


## Գեա

> Չէ, էսի Չուկի էն գրառումներից էր


իմն էլ :Ok:

----------


## Chuk

Այսպիսով ավարտվեց ակումբի հերթական մրցույթը: Նույնիսկ չգիտեմ, թե թվով որերորդը:

Այս մրցույթին մասնակցել են հինգ ստեղծագործություններ և... առաջ ընկնեմ... հինգ հեղինակներ: Այո՛, չնայած երկու ստեղծագործությամբ հանդես գալու հնարավորությանը, ոչ մեկը մեկից ավելի տարբերակ չէր գրել: Եթե անկեղծ լինեմ, ապա ավելի շատ տարբերակներ էի սպասում, որովհետև թվում է, թե ակումբում անսպառ նյութ կա գրական ստեղծագործությունների համար: Բայց գուցե նաև պարտավորեցնող էր, չգիտեմ, կամ այլ պատճառով, բայց տարբերակները այդքան էլ շատ չէին:

Սիրով ներկայացնում եմ ստեղծագործությունները (ըստ տեղադրման հերթականության), կից նշելով հեղինակին, ինչպես նաև ստացած քվեների քանակը (հիշեցնեմ, որ հեղինակի ձայնը հանվում է սեփական ստեղծագործությունից):

*Տարբերակ
*
*Ստեղծագործության վերնագիր
*
*Հեղինակ
*
*Ստացած քվեներ
*

*1
*
Երկրորդ համաշխարհայինից հետո
*StrangeLittleGirl*
31

*2
*
Ու ես
*Ժունդիայի*
1

*3
*
317
*ivy*
40

*4
*
Բանաստեղծն ակումբում
*Chuk*
13

*5
*
Երբ, որ թեմայի ներքեւում տեսնում եք հյուր բառը, չի բացառվում, որ ես եմ
*KarineIonesyan*
2






Սիրով շնորհավորում եմ Այվիին՝ առաջին տեղը գրավելու կապակցությամբ: Իսկապես շատ լավ ստեղծագործություն էր, հաղթանակի արժանի: Պետք է խոստովանեմ, որ կարդալուց անգամ հուզվել էի: Միանգամից տեղեկացնեմ, որ ivy-ն առաջին մարդն է, ում մականվան տակ հայտնվում է «Ակումբի գրող» դեռևս պայմանական անվանումով մրցանակակրի լոգոն՝ փետուրի և թանաքի նկար, որը բոլոր ակումբցիներին կհուշի, որ ինքը մրցույթի հաղթող է: Այս մրցանակը հայտնվելու է նաև բոլոր նախորդ մրցույթների հաղթողների մականվան մոտ, ինչպես նաև հաջորդ մրցույթների, բայց քանի որ այն սկսում է կիրառվել այս պահից, դեռևս միայն Այվիի մոտ է: 


Շնորհավորում եմ նաև Բյուրին՝ երկրորդ տեղը զբաղեցնելու համար: Սա էլ էր շատ լավ ստեղծագործություն և իրականում քվեներով այնքան էլ չէր զիջում առաջին տեղը զբաղեցրածին: Ի դեպ ինձ զարմացրեց, որ սյուժետային գծի նման համընկում կա այս երկում գործերի մեջ, նույնիսկ մտածում եմ, որ թաքուն պայմանավորված էր  :Jpit:  Պատմվածքն իրոք լավն էր, համով էր, զվարճալի ու տրամադրություն բարձրացնող էր:


Ներողություն եմ խնդրում Ռաֆից (Ժունդիայի), ով խաբվելով [ you ] թեգին անհարմար զգալով արագ գրել ու ուղարկել էր իր տարբերակը: Ի դեպ չնայած քվեներին  ու արագ գրված լինելուն այն լավն էր ու սրտանց, ուղղակի նաև իմ կարծիքով թերևս ոչ պատմվածքների մրցույթի համար, այն քիչ այլ ոճ էր, բայց ինչպես քեզ նամակում գրել էի՝ ես չեմ գրաքննում, գոնե այդ աստիճանի: Շնորհակալություն քեզ այդ տարբերակի համար:

Շնորհակալ եմ նաև Կարինեից, ում տարբերակը նորից, իմ կարծիքով, մի քիչ տարբերվում էր այս մրցույթի ֆորմատից, բայց որը շատ հետաքրքիր էր: Անձամբ ինձ շատ հետաքրքրիր էր ծանոթանալ ակումբի հյուրի տեսակետին, ով երկար տարիներ չի գրանցվել ու չի էլ պատրաստվում, բայց միշտ կարդում է: Ափսոս, որ շարքդ լրիվ չէիր ավարտել, բայց ես հուսով եմ կավարտես, ու այլ թեմայում կներկայացնես մեզ, Կարինե ջան  :Smile:  Նորից շնորհակալություն:

Շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում բոլորիդ թե՛ ուղարկված տարբերակների, թե՛ քվեարկելու, թե՛ քննարկման համար:


Չգիտեմ ձեր համար ոնց, բայց իմ դուրն եկավ մրցույթը  :Smile:

----------

aragats (17.03.2012), armen9494 (17.03.2012), Arpine (17.03.2012), CactuSoul (17.03.2012), Claudia Mori (17.03.2012), E-la Via (17.03.2012), ivy (17.03.2012), Nare-M (17.03.2012), Skeptic (17.03.2012), unknown (17.03.2012), Varzor (18.03.2012), Ամպ (17.03.2012), Արէա (17.03.2012), Արևհատիկ (17.03.2012), Գեա (17.03.2012), Դավիթ (17.03.2012), Դատարկություն (17.03.2012), Ժունդիայի (17.03.2012), Ձայնալար (17.03.2012), Նաիրուհի (17.03.2012), ՆանՍ (20.03.2012), Շինարար (17.03.2012), Ռուֆուս (17.03.2012), Ֆոտոն (17.03.2012)

----------


## armen9494

Այս անգամ ուզում եմ կարճ գրել՝
ԱՊՐԵՔ
 :Hands Up:

----------


## Chuk

Հա, ի դեպ, ձևեր էի թափում, քվեարկությունը լավ էլ ակտիվ էր  :Jpit:  Անգամ «Սարսափ» մրցույթում քվեների թիվը ընդամենը մեկով ա ավելի եղել:

----------


## ivy

Չուկն էլ էր մասնակցել  :Jpit: 
Ասեցի հո, որ Փիսի խոստովոնությունը, որ ինքը կա մրցույթում, խաղ էր  :Jpit:

----------

Շինարար (17.03.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

Նենց եմ ափսոսում, որ ժամանակս չհերիքեց, որ կարդամ ու քվեարկեմ: Քիչ առաջ` ժամը 23:59, ինձնից գոհ մտա, որ վերջապես կարդամ, էն էլ տեսա` 5 րոպե ա մնացել հարցումի փակմանը, հավեսս կորավ  :This: : Բայց հետո կկարդամ:

Ակումբի գրողին շնորհավորում եմ հաղթանակի համար:  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկն էլ էր մասնակցել 
> Ասեցի հո, որ Փիսի խոստովոնությունը, որ ինքը կա մրցույթում, խաղ էր


Լավ հիշեցրիր  :Smile: 

Նաև հատուկ շնորհակալություն Peace-ին՝ քննարկումն աշխույժ ու հետաքրքիր պահելու համար  :Jpit:

----------

Arpine (17.03.2012), ivy (17.03.2012), unknown (17.03.2012), Արևհատիկ (17.03.2012), Շինարար (17.03.2012)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Շնորհավորում եմ Այվի  :Clapping: 


ՀԳ. Ապրեք բոլորդ  :Kiss:

----------

ivy (17.03.2012), unknown (17.03.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ակումբի գրող, բայց մի տեսակ կոպիտ ա հնչում  :LOL:  

Շնորհավորում եմ :Ճ

----------

CactuSoul (17.03.2012), ivy (17.03.2012), unknown (17.03.2012), Varzor (18.03.2012), ՆանՍ (20.03.2012), Շինարար (17.03.2012), Ռուֆուս (17.03.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Ակումբի գրող, բայց մի տեսակ կոպիտ ա հնչում


Էդ հետո կքննարկենք, արագ արեցի, առաջին տերմինը, որ մտքովս անցավ, դրեցի: Ուղղակի ուզում էի վեցամյակին ու մրցույթի ավարտին հասցնեմ  :Blush:

----------


## armen9494

Ա դե ո՞նց կարամ է կարճ ասեմ  :LOL: 
Այվի ջան ապրես, շնորհավորում եմ, առաջինը՝ հաղթելու, երկրորդն էլ էդ սիրուն շքանշանի առիթով, բարով վայելես, միշտ լավ առիթներով ստանաս  :Jpit: 
Բյուր քոնն էլ իրոք շատ լավն էր, իրոք տես ինչ հաճելի է ունենալ մեկ հրաշալի պատմվածք, որով կարելի է հիացնել բոլորին  :Wink: 
Դե Արտակինը իրոք որ շատ լավն էր, կարծում եմ ամեն թեման փակելուց իր աչքի առաջը նման տեսարան է գալիս, որից էլ ծնվել էր էս գլուխգործոցը. դե ասեցի՝ վերջում որ քեզ հետ բերեիր, դու էլ կհաղթեիր  :Jpit:  բայց դե սարերում էլ լավ ա  :Think: 
Կարինե ջան կներես, որ այդքան էլ չհավանեցի, ուղղակի իրոք միայն զգացմունքներ էին :Blush:  
Ժունդիայի ջան քո մոտ էլ էր զգացվում, շըփ-թըփ գրած էր :Blush: 
Այս մրցույթը սրանով եմ սիրում, որ չգիտես հեղինակների անունները ու ասում ես սրտիդ ուզածը, առանց ամաչելու ու մտածելու, որ կնեղացնես:

Բոլորդ էլ ապրեք, շատ հաճելի էր, Արտակ ջան սպասում ենք հաջորդ մրցույթին՝ իր շքանշանով  :Yahoo:

----------

ivy (17.03.2012), Meme (17.03.2012), unknown (17.03.2012)

----------


## Ամպ

Ինչ էլ մի գուշակ եմ  :LOL: :

Շնորհավորում եմ, Այվի ջան, մտքիդ թանաքը միշտ սենց թանձր լինի  :Smile: :

Ժլատս մրցույթից մրցույթ է ակումբցիներին վարկանիշ տալիս, ու քանի որ հաղթողը հիմնականում դու ես լինում, հիմա չեմ կարողանում վարկանիշեմ :Sad: :

----------

ivy (17.03.2012)

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Թող արդարացում չթվա էս գրառումս, բայց ասեմ, որ միշտ խուսափել եմ մասնակցելու ստեղծագործական նախագծերին, որովհետև որքան էլ գրել եմ Ակումբում, նպատակս չի եղել հայտնվել մրցակցային դաշտում: Ինքս շատ լավ գիտեմ, թե իմ բոլոր օրագրային գրառումներում, որքան տառասխալներ ու որքան ոճական բազում սխալներ կան: Նպատակս միշտ եղել է ո´չ թե կոկիկ շարադրանք ներկայացնել ակումբցիներին, այլ միայն իմ զգացողություններ, հույզերը՝ շատ անգամ անձնական բնույթի: Կրկնում եմ, կոկիկ չի եղել շարադրանքի առումով, բայց այսքան ժամանակ դրանցում ոչ մեկի գրական ճաշակը նվստացնելու փորձ չի արվել: 

Բացի դրանից, երևի իմ այսքան ժամանակվա գրառումենրիս մեջ շատերը նկատած կլինեն, որքան չեմ սիրում քննադատությունները: Կապ չունի՝ արդյո՞ք դրանցում կան կոպիտ երանգներ՝ ներառված ժպտացող սմայլիներով, թե մեղմ շտկումներ: Իսկ ինչու՞ որոշեցի այս անգամ մասնակցել, դա կապված էր հայտարարության նոր մեթոդի հետ, երբ Արտակը մասնակիցներին ստեղծագործել ներգրավելու համար կոնկրետ ակումբցու անունով, շեշտերով համեմված տեքստ էր տեղադրում: Ես էլ՝ միամիտս, ենթագիտակցաբար կամ չգիտեմինչաբար էդ ալիքի տակ ընկա ու կուլ տվեցի այդ «խայծը», ու գրեթե ժամեր էին մնացել հայտ ներկայացնելու համար, աշխատավայրումս «ստեղծագործեցի»: Սակայն ուզում եմ հստակեցնել, որ չեմ գրել «էնքան-որ», այլ գրել եմ ինչ զգացել եմ, ու զգում եմ առ այսօր Ակումբի (իսկ ակումբը մենք ենք՝ ես եմ, դու ես) հանդեպ: Ստեղծագործությունս, որը կրեց սովորական օրագրային գրառում անվանումը, փորձել եմ ներկայացնել հնարավորինս պարզ, ու անկեղծ չեմ սպասել, որ այն կարող է հաղթանակի: 

Ինչևէ: Շատ չերկարացնեմ: Սրանով ուզում եմ խորին շնորհակալություն հայտնել, բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր մասնակցեցին նախագծին, ովքեր քննարկեցին, ովքեր քննադատեցին՝ հատկապես մեղմ երանգներով... Այվի ջան՝ հաղթող ջան, շնորհավոր: Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ հենց սկզբից էլ հավատացի:


Սիրով՝

----------

Ariadna (18.03.2012), CactuSoul (17.03.2012), Chuk (17.03.2012), E-la Via (17.03.2012), ivy (17.03.2012), Nare-M (17.03.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (17.03.2012), unknown (17.03.2012), Ամպ (17.03.2012), Գեա (17.03.2012), Լուսաբեր (17.03.2012), Ձայնալար (17.03.2012), ՆանՍ (20.03.2012), Շինարար (17.03.2012)

----------


## armen9494

> Էդ հետո կքննարկենք, արագ արեցի, առաջին տերմինը, որ մտքովս անցավ, դրեցի: Ուղղակի ուզում էի վեցամյակին ու մրցույթի ավարտին հասցնեմ


իսկ եթե ակումբի ստեղծագործող... :Blush:

----------


## Arpine

> 317-ի հեղինակին սիրում եմ


Ասում էի չէ :Love: 
Շնորհավոր Այվի, արժանի ես :Kiss:

----------

ivy (17.03.2012)

----------


## ivy

Վայ, ինչ հավես մրցույթ էր, ես շատ հավանեցի:  :Smile: 
Փիս, Չուկ, դուք վերջն եք:  :Jpit: 
Դե Բյուրինը առաջին բառից գիտեի, որ ինքն ա: Ապրես, Բյուր, քո տարբերակը շատ լավն էր: Որ սկզբում կարդացի, նենց էի շփոթվել, որ նույն տիպի սյուժետային գիծն էր անցել երկուսիս մտքով, ու որ քոնը ավելի լավն ա: Հաստատ արժանի էիր հաղթանակի:  :Smile: 

Պաչիկներ բոլորին, ովքեր քվեարկել են պատմվածքիս օգտին ու էդքան պուպուշ բաներ են ասել: Էլի էր եղել, որ հաղթել էի մրցույթներում, բայց երբեք էսպիսի ռեկորդային թվով չէր եղել: Հետն էլ առանց քննադատությունների... Նենց եմ ուրախացել, քիչ ա մնում որոշեմ գրող դառնալ:  :Jpit: 

Ապրի՜ Չուկը, ապրե՜ն բոլորը:
Ակումբի ծնունդը շնորհավո՜ր:
Դե մատիտները վերցրեք, էկեք:  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (18.03.2012), armen9494 (17.03.2012), Arpine (17.03.2012), CactuSoul (17.03.2012), Chuk (17.03.2012), Claudia Mori (17.03.2012), E-la Via (17.03.2012), impression (17.03.2012), John (19.03.2012), Nare-M (17.03.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (17.03.2012), unknown (17.03.2012), Varzor (18.03.2012), Ամպ (17.03.2012), Արէա (17.03.2012), Դավիթ (17.03.2012), Ժունդիայի (17.03.2012), Լուսաբեր (17.03.2012), Ձայնալար (17.03.2012), ՆանՍ (20.03.2012), Շինարար (17.03.2012), Ռուֆուս (17.03.2012), Սելավի (17.03.2012), Ֆոտոն (17.03.2012)

----------


## Peace

Փաստորեն առաջին երեք հեղինակներին ստույգ գուշակել է՞ի:  :Shok:  Վատ չէր… 

Շնորհավորում եմ Այվիին էլ, ԷսԷլՋի-ն էլ: Չնայած ես կուզենայի, որ առաջինը հաղթեր, որովհետև առաջինի մեջ գեղարվեստական մասը ավելի շատ էր զարգացած, իսկ երրորդը շատ ավելի վերլուծական հոդվածի էր նման: Չորրորդն էլ եմ հավանել:  :Smile:  

Թաք մի բան էլ ասեմ ու գնամ, էն խաղը, որ ես խաղացի, հավատալով եմ խաղացել, վայրկյան անգամ չեմ մտածել, որ էդ ստեղծագործություններից որևէ մեկը իմը չի, դրա համար էլ ինձ մոտ հաջողվեց խաղալ:  :Smile:  See you next time.  :Smile:

----------

armen9494 (17.03.2012), CactuSoul (17.03.2012), Chuk (17.03.2012), Claudia Mori (17.03.2012), ivy (17.03.2012), unknown (17.03.2012), Ձայնալար (17.03.2012), ՆանՍ (20.03.2012), Շինարար (17.03.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Խիղճն էլ ա լավ բան, տնաշեններ  :Jpit:  Տուն եմ մտել ու մի քանի էջ գրառում եմ կարդում:

Ռիփ ջան, նախ շնորհավոր, շատ ապրես: Ամենալավ տարբերակը քոնն էր: Ես էլ առաջին նախադասությունից գուշակեցի, նենց որ մենակ դու չես  :Tongue:  Երբ քո օգտին քվեարկեցի, դեռ ինձնից հետ էիր մի քանի ձայնով: Քվեարկելով հանդերձ հասկացա, որ նվազեցնում եմ իմ հաղթանակի հավանականությունը, բայց դե մեկ ա մտածեցի, որ ամենալավը քոնն ա ու քվեարկեցի  :Tongue:  Չնայած պիտի ասեմ, որ չորրորդի օգտին էլ էի ուզում քվեարկել: Չգիտեմ պահի տակ ինչ բզիկ էկավ, մենակ Ռիփի օգտին քվեարկեցի: 

Ինչ վերաբերում ա իմ պատմվածքի Հռիփսիկ տատին, որի ով լինելով շատերն են հետաքրքրված, խորհուրդ կտայի կարդալ պատմվածքից առաջ գրված նախադասությունը  :Jpit:  Էնտեղ ամեն ինչ ասվում ա:

Համ էլ որ ասում էի էս անգամվա շոումենը Փիսն ա...  :Jpit:  Բայց հլը մի րոպե... Կարո՞ղ ա Չուկն ա Փիսը:

Ի դեպ, ամենամեծ անակնկալը հենց Չուկի մասնակցությունն էր, որովհետև ինձ մոտ անընդհատ տպավորություն էր, որ ակումբից նեղացած մեկն ա գրել: Չուկ, գուցե փորձել ես ակումբից նեղացածի տեսանկյունի՞ց գրել  :Jpit: 

Կարինե ու Ռաֆ ջաներ, դուք էլ ինձ կներեք կոպիտ արտահայտվելու համար  :Jpit:  Էդ օրը տրամս էն չէր, քննարկման որոշ մասեր էլ ինձ ներվայնացրել էին, դրա համար տենց չոր ու կոպիտ էի: Ձեզ էլ շնորհակալություն մասնակցության համար  :Smile: 

Էս մրցույթից քննարկումներից ավելի մեծ ստացա, քան հենց գրելու պրոցեսից  :Jpit:  Լավ ա ֆայմել, ուղարկելուց առաջ կարդացել էի, թե չէ որոշ փաստեր իրար հետ չէին բռնում:  :LOL: 

Չուկ, հաջորդ մրցույթը ե՞րբ ա:

----------

Ariadna (18.03.2012), armen9494 (17.03.2012), CactuSoul (17.03.2012), Chuk (17.03.2012), Claudia Mori (17.03.2012), E-la Via (17.03.2012), ivy (17.03.2012), unknown (17.03.2012), ՆանՍ (20.03.2012), Շինարար (17.03.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

Շնորհավորում եմ, Այվի ջան: Շատ լավ էր ստացվել: :Smile: 

Շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում նաև մյուս հեղինակներին:

----------

Chuk (17.03.2012), ivy (17.03.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ, ամենա-ամենասկզբում, երբ ստեղծագործությունները նոր էին տեղադրվել, թաքուն հույսեր էի փայփայում, որ երեք պատմվածքները հավասար ձայներ կհավաքեն, ու Ակումբի ծննդյան առթիվ աննախադեպ արդյունքներ կգրանցվեն: Ափսոս հետո մոռացա դրա մասին: Թե չէ քարոզ կանեի  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Էս մրցույթից քննարկումներից ավելի մեծ ստացա, քան հենց գրելու պրոցեսից


Բա կարևորն էլ էդ էր, որ դու մեծ ստանաս  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (18.03.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հ.Հ.Գ. Թեմայի հարցում ես ու Ռիփը պայմանավորված չէինք:  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (17.03.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բա կարևորն էլ էդ էր, որ դու մեծ ստանաս


աաաա, ուզում էի ասել` հաճույք  :LOL:

----------

ivy (17.03.2012), keyboard (17.03.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

*Ում ասես կասկածեցիք, վերջն էր* :LOL: 

Սկսեցինք:

Այվի ջան շնորհավորում եմ հաղթանակդ էլ, տիտղոսդ էլ: Հաճույքով եմ կարդացել պատմվածքդ ու հաճույքով էլ քվեարկել եմ քո օգտին, չնայած արդեն ասել եմ, որ առաջինը ավելի շատ էի հավանել, բայց երկուսդ էլ ուրույն լավն եք :Ok: 


Բյուր ջան կներես որ ճաշակդ վիրավորեցի, բայց միակ պատճառն այն էր, որ ես մրցութային տրամադրությամբ չեմ ուղարկել իմ գրածը, կարող եք ինձ վառել, բայց եթե ապագայում Ակումբի մրցույթի համար ինչ-որ բան էլ ուղարկեմ, մրցույթի համար չեմ ուղարկելու երբեք :Smile: 


Հիմա անցնեմ իմ թերություններին: Քանի որ Չուկը հատուկ նշել էր, որ պատմվածքը կարող է գրված լինել նաեւ իրական փաստերի հիման վրա, ընտրեցի այս տարբերակը, բայց  մոռացա, որ պետք էր գրել, որ հյուրը իսկական հյուր է :Smile:  


Որոշեցի ակումբը ներկայացնել մի մարդու աչքերով, ով մեր շարքերից չէ, բայց ունի կարծիք, որը եւս կարեւոր է, համենայնդեպս ինձ համար: _( Ի դեպ մասնագիտության մեջ ու կյանքում կայացած ու խորը մտածելակերպով մարդ է, ով միշտ մաքսիմալ անկեղծ շարադրում է իր մտքերը: Ես իր հետ բազմիցս զրուցել եմ Ակումբի մասին, ասեցի Ձեր հետ էլ կիսվեմ):
_

Երկրորդ թերությունս ժամանակի բառիս բուն իմաստով բացակայությունն էր, բայց Ակումբի համար մի բան գրելու մեծ ցանկությունը, քանի որ Ակումբի ծնունդն է: Իրականում այս գործի մեջ պետք է լիներ նաեւ մեկ նախկին ակումբցի, ով էլ ակումբ չի հաճախում, եւ եւս մեկը, ով ուզում է ընդգրկվել մեր շարքերը: Չհասցրեցի՝ անգլիս պարապունքների ականջը կանչի :Smile:  

*Եւս մեկ անգամ շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս տոնը: Ես սիրում եմ մեր տարբեր ամբողջականությունը*  :Ծաղիկ:

----------

Ariadna (18.03.2012), CactuSoul (17.03.2012), Chuk (17.03.2012), E-la Via (17.03.2012), ivy (17.03.2012), unknown (17.03.2012), Դավիթ (17.03.2012), Լուսաբեր (17.03.2012), Ձայնալար (17.03.2012), ՆանՍ (20.03.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իյաաա, Կարինե ջան, մի նեղացի էլի ինձնից ու մյուս մրցույթներին էլ անպայման մասնակցի:

----------


## Chuk

> Ի դեպ, ամենամեծ անակնկալը հենց Չուկի մասնակցությունն էր, որովհետև ինձ մոտ անընդհատ տպավորություն էր, որ ակումբից նեղացած մեկն ա գրել: Չուկ, գուցե փորձել ես ակումբից նեղացածի տեսանկյունի՞ց գրել


Բյուր ջան, օգտվելով առիթից մի քիչ խոսեմ իմ տարբերակի մասին:
Սկսեմ նրանից, որ հենց սկզբից մտադրվել էի մրցույթին մասնակցել, երկու սյուժե ունեի, որոնք ուզում էի պատմվածք սարքել ու երկուսն էլ չհասցրի: Մի օր կփորձեմ ժամանակ գտնել ու անել: Կարծում եմ, հետաքրքիր բաներ կստացվեն:

Արդեն վերջերն էին, ու մի քիչ մանթրաշ էի, որ տարբերակները քիչ են: Էդ պահին դեռ երկուսն էին՝ քոնն ու Այվիինը, երկուսն էլ նույն մոտիվացիայով, բայց լրիվ տարբեր կերպ գրած:

Շատ արագ նոր սյուժե մտածեցի ու շատ արագ գրեցի: Սա չկարծեք թե ասում եմ, արդարացնելու համար, թե ինչի էր անհաջող ստացվել  :Jpit:  Չէ, տենց բան չկա, որովհետև ես իմ գրածը անհամեստորեն ահագին լավն եմ համարում: Ուղղակի կուզեի հետագայում ավելի մշակել, ավելի ավարտուն տեսքի բերել:

Սյուժեն կառուցելուց իմ առաջ դրել էի խնդիր. ակումբին նայել քննադատական աչքով: Որտև ինչքան էլ սիրեմ ակումբն ու ակումբցիներին, ինչքան էլ իմ գործը (մոդերատորությունը) ինքս լավը համարեմ, մեկ է, շատ բացեր կան: Ու ես ուղղակի ուզում էի էդ բացերից խոսել: Հիշեցի մի պատմություն, մասնակիցներից մեկի հետ կապված, դա վերցրի իբրև մեկնարկային կետ ու դրա վրա սարքեցի պատմությունս: Ես ուզեցի ցույց տալ, որ ակումբը միայն ժպիտ չի, որ պարգևում ա: Որ մեզնից ամեն մեկը կարող ա դիմացինին խոցի: Ու ես ինքս էլ կարող եմ դա անել ու բազմիցս արել եմ: Երևի ինքնարտահայտվելու կարիք էլ ունեի, ու ինքնարտահայտվեցի: 

Գրածիս մեջ ոչ մի բառ կեղծ չէր՝ զգացմունքների իմաստով: Բայց իհարկե սա իրական պատմություն չէր, այլ իրական ինչ-որ դրվագի վրա կառուցած պատմություն, սրված գույներով: Մի կարևոր կետ կա. ինչքան էլ սրեմ պատմությունը, ես ակումբի վրայով չեմ կարող անցնել: Իսկ ակումբն իմ համար առաջին հերթին ակումբցիների՝ իրար նկատմամբ ունեցած հարաբերություններն են, ակումբցիների մտերմությունն է, իրար սիրելն ու հարգելն է: Էն «ընտանիքը», որը ձևավորվել է: Սկզբից ես ինձ դաժանորեն սպանել ու վերջացրել էի պատմությունը: Հետո էդ դրվագները հանեցի ու փորձեցի ամեն դեպքում վառ պահել իսկական ակումբը, որը որևէ կերպ ինձնով չի պայմանավորված, այլ ձեզնով՝ ակումբցիներով:

Կներեք երկար խոսելու համար  :Blush:

----------

Ariadna (18.03.2012), armen9494 (17.03.2012), CactuSoul (17.03.2012), Claudia Mori (17.03.2012), E-la Via (17.03.2012), ivy (17.03.2012), Nare-M (17.03.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (17.03.2012), unknown (17.03.2012), Varzor (18.03.2012), Արէա (17.03.2012), Դավիթ (17.03.2012), Ձայնալար (17.03.2012), ՆանՍ (20.03.2012), Շինարար (17.03.2012), Ուլուանա (17.03.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արտ ջան, էլ մի ինքնաքննադատությամբ զբաղվի: Անկեղծ ասած, ինձ համար զարմանալի էր, որ էդքան քիչ ձայներ ստացար: Իմ աչքերով քո գործը Ռիփինից մի քիչ էր վատը: Ու ասում եմ` եթե հենց կարդալու պահին քվեարկեի, քո օգտին էլ էի քվեարկելու: Հետո թե քննարկումները վրաս ազդեցին, թե տրամս փոխվեց, չգիտեմ, բայց որոշեցի մենակ մի տարբերակի օգտին քվեարկել:

----------

Chuk (17.03.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

> Իյաաա, Կարինե ջան, մի նեղացի էլի ինձնից ու մյուս մրցույթներին էլ անպայման մասնակցի:


Վայ  :Jpit:  Բյուր ջան միտք էլ չունեի նեղանալու, առավել եւս չմասնակցելու :Wink:  Հո առաջին անգամ չեմ  մեկնաբանություններ կարդում, մի քիչ էլ արդեն ճանաչում եմ բոլորիդ, կհանդիպենք հաջորդ մրցույթներին :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. Հա մոռացա գրեմ՝ Արտակ բայց դու ինչն ես` 
-Բա տեսա՞ր ինձ հետ ինչ արեցին 4 -րդ տարբերակում:
Ես էլ հասա Ցուկենբերգին   :Beee:   :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (17.03.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (17.03.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ ջան, էլ մի ինքնաքննադատությամբ զբաղվի: Անկեղծ ասած, ինձ համար զարմանալի էր, որ էդքան քիչ ձայներ ստացար: Իմ աչքերով քո գործը Ռիփինից մի քիչ էր վատը: Ու ասում եմ` եթե հենց կարդալու պահին քվեարկեի, քո օգտին էլ էի քվեարկելու: Հետո թե քննարկումները վրաս ազդեցին, թե տրամս փոխվեց, չգիտեմ, բայց որոշեցի մենակ մի տարբերակի օգտին քվեարկել:


Բյուր ջան, ինքնաքննադատություն չէր, ուղղակի յուրատիպ ներողություն խնդրել էր էն մարդկանցից, ում վրա ծանր ազդեցություն էր թողել  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, ինքնաքննադատություն չէր, ուղղակի յուրատիպ ներողություն խնդրել էր էն մարդկանցից, ում վրա ծանր ազդեցություն էր թողել


Պարտադիր չի լավ գործը մենակ դրական ազդեցություն թողնի  :Wink:

----------

Chuk (17.03.2012), Varzor (18.03.2012), Արէա (17.03.2012), Շինարար (17.03.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վայ  Բյուր ջան միտք էլ չունեի նեղանալու, առավել եւս չմասնակցելու Հո առաջին անգամ չեմ  մեկնաբանություններ կարդում, մի քիչ էլ արդեն ճանաչում եմ բոլորիդ, կհանդիպենք հաջորդ մրցույթներին
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հա մոռացա գրեմ՝ Արտակ բայց դու ինչն ես` 
> -Բա տեսա՞ր ինձ հետ ինչ արեցին 4 -րդ տարբերակում:
> Ես էլ հասա Ցուկենբերգին


Հաաաա, վերևում գրածդ սխալ էի հասկացել  :Jpit:  Ինձ թվաց` ասում էիր էլ ոչինչ չես ուղարկելու մրցույթներին: Դե ավելի լավ  :Smile:  մինչ նոր մրցույթներ:

----------


## Շինարար

Բյուր, և այնուամենայնիվ այն պտտվոււմ է :LOL:  Կեցցես, իրոք լավագույն տարբերակն էր իմ կարծիքով: Ես սովորաբար, որ իմչքվեարկած տարբերակն ա հաղթում, եթե իրոք գտնում եմ, որ հա, ասում եմ հա… Այվի ջան, շնորհավորում եմ, ես չիմանալով հանդերձ, զգացած կլինես, միշտ սիրում եմ քո գրածները, էս անգամ Բյուրինն ավելի եմ սիրել :Smile:  Չուկ, կներես, ես ենթադրում էի, որ քո գրածը առաջին տարբերակն ա, պարզվեց, որ չորրորդն ա, բայց էլի շնորհավորում եմ, քեզ էդքան մի դատապարտիր, մեղադրիր, բանաստեղծը ողջ-առողջ ա :Wink:

----------

ivy (17.03.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

Բյուր, բայց սաղ խառնել էիր, ախր ես փնտրել ու գտել էի, որ մողեսից վախեցած աղջիկը Դայանան ա ու նենց էի ուրախացել, որ հենց ինքն ա պատմվածքի հերոսը, խի հետո՞ շփոթացրեցիր :Angry2:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, և այնուամենայնիվ այն պտտվոււմ է Կեցցես, իրոք լավագույն տարբերակն էր իմ կարծիքով: Ես սովորաբար, որ իմչքվեարկած տարբերակն ա հաղթում, եթե իրոք գտնում եմ, որ հա, ասում եմ հա… Այվի ջան, շնորհավորում եմ, ես չիմանալով հանդերձ, զգացած կլինես, միշտ սիրում եմ քո գրածները, էս անգամ Բյուրինն ավելի եմ սիրել Փիս, կներես, ես ենթադրում էի, որ քո գրածը առաջին տարբերակն ա, պարզվց, որ չորրորդն ա, բայց էլի շնորհավորում եմ, քեզ էդքան մի դատապարտիր, մեղադրիր, բանաստեղծը ողջ-առողջ ա


Լավ պրծանք  :Jpit:  Մտածում էի` լոռեցու միամտությունդ առաջ ես քաշելու:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, բայց սաղ խառնել էիր, ախր ես փնտրել ու գտել էի, որ մողեսից վախեցած աղջիկը Դայանան ա ու նենց էի ուրախացել, որ հենց ինքն ա պատմվածքի հերոսը, խի հետո՞ շփոթացրեցիր


 Պատմվածքի սկզբում սևով սպիտակի վրա գրված ա, որ բոլոր կերպարները հորինված են: Նկարը Դայանայինն էր, անունը` Ռիփինը, բառապաշարը` տարբեր ակումբցիների հավաքածու էր: Ի՞նչ մեղք ունեմ, որ մարդ ա մի հոգու վրա էիք սևեռվել  :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

> Պատմվածքի սկզբում սևով սպիտակի վրա գրված ա, որ բոլոր կերպարները հորինված են: Նկարը Դայանայինն էր, անունը` Ռիփինը, բառապաշարը` տարբեր ակումբցիների հավաքածու էր: Ի՞նչ մեղք ունեմ, որ մարդ ա մի հոգու վրա էիք սևեռվել


Մի խոսքով, կեցցես, բոլորդ էլ կեցցեք: Էս անգամ լոռեցին Ժունդիային ա :LOL:  :Hands Up:  Ամենաշատը էս մրցույթից էդ եմ սիրել, որ ոնց ա իրա անունը տեսել ու վռազ-վռազ, երևի վախեցած դեմքով ու մեղավոր հայացքով, գրել ու տարբերակ ուղարկել :Love:

----------

Ariadna (18.03.2012), E-la Via (17.03.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (17.03.2012), unknown (17.03.2012), Արէա (17.03.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ակումբի գրողն ունեցանք, մնաց ցավը...  :Scenic: 

Ռի՜փ, շնորհավոր, թե հաղթանակդ, թե նոր տիտղոսդ, թե նոր պատկերակդ  :Love:  Հիմա բոլոր ծիծիկավոր ու ոչ ծիծիկավոր անդամները նախանձի նոր առարկա ունեն  :Jpit:  Մյուս բոլոր մասնակիցներն էլ ապրեն: Առիթից օգտվելով ուզում եմ շնորհավորել բոլորիս Ակումբի ծննդյանի առթիվ, ապրենք մենք՝ գերագույնը միշտ մեր գլխից անպակաս թող լինի  :Smile:  Պակլո՛ն  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (18.03.2012), armen9494 (17.03.2012), Chuk (17.03.2012), E-la Via (17.03.2012), ivy (17.03.2012), Moonwalker (17.03.2012), Nare-M (17.03.2012), unknown (17.03.2012), Ժունդիայի (17.03.2012), Ձայնալար (18.03.2012), ՆանՍ (20.03.2012)

----------


## Արէա

*ivy*  :Love: 

Խոստովանությունս, ի տարբերություն նախորդ մրցույթի, ուժի մեջ ա  :Jpit: 

Էն ի՜նչ լավն էր, երանի մուլտիպլիկատոր լինեի, ինչ հավես մուլտիկ կստացվեր, էն, պապիկի մասին մուլտիկից, հաստատ ավելի լավը: Մի քանի անգամ էլ եմ կարդալու:

Սիրեցի քեզ, ու քո մուլտիկը  :Love:

----------

Ariadna (18.03.2012), armen9494 (17.03.2012), Arpine (17.03.2012), ivy (17.03.2012), Meme (17.03.2012), unknown (17.03.2012), ՆանՍ (20.03.2012)

----------


## armen9494

վայ, հլը Այվիի կարգավիճակի հետ կարդացեք շքանշանը՝
_շշմած Ակումբի գրող_  :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.03.2012), unknown (17.03.2012), Varzor (18.03.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> վայ, հլը Այվիի կարգավիճակի հետ կարդացեք շքանշանը՝
> _շշմած Ակումբի գրող_


Հա, ես էլ նոր տեսա  :LOL:

----------


## Lem

Անսպասելիորեն սկսեցի սիրել Ժունդիայիին ու Չուկին:  :Jpit:  Շնորհակալություն բոլորին:

----------

Ariadna (18.03.2012), Chuk (17.03.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (17.03.2012), Ձայնալար (18.03.2012)

----------

